# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  Taniguchi Sanke Keeping Contest

## Ajik Raffles

Dear All,

Hubungan baik antara Majalah KOIS dengan Taniguchi Koi Farm, nampaknya terus berlanjut pasca kegiatan 1st National Grow Event. Selain menjadi juri kegiatan tersebut di Bandung, Taniguchi  san juga confirm akan menjadi juri dalam Kontes Merah Putih yang merupakan agenda KOI'S dalam merayakan HUT RI ke 64 mendatang.

Untuk memeriahkan Kontes tersebut, Taniguchi  san memberikan 40 ekor baby sanke berukuran +/- 15 cm untuk penggemar koi dalam komunitas KOIs dengan harga khusus (Belum bisa disebutkan masih menunggu perhitungan ongkos kirim ke Jakarta). Baby sanke berkualitas ini adalah anak dari indukan Momotaro sanke, bloodline Mako, berukuran 94 cm, dengan 3 pejantan Sanke. Majalah KOIS diberi amanat untuk membuat tategoi  tategoi berkualitas ini bahan pembelajaran bersama yang menyenangkan, apapun bentuk kegiatannya. Sebagai bentuk dukungan, selain akan datang menjadi juri Taniguchi  san juga akan menyerahkan hadiah sanke (foto terlampir) sebagai pemenang kegiatan.

Seluruh baby sanke ini memiliki sertifikat Taniguchi Koi Farm !!

Nah, karena kegiatan ini untuk kita bersama, silakan para penggemar disini untuk memberikan masukan bentuk kegiatannya. Saya akan melihat setiap masukan yang diberikan dan sebisa mungkin mengakomodasinya. 

*Foto  Foto Baby Sanke:*


*40 ekor Baby Sanke +/- 15 cm diserahkan kepada 
Majalah KOIS untuk penggemar koi *  


*Indukan (kiri), Momotaro Sanke (bloodline Mako), 94 cm,
+ 3 ekor pejantan sanke*


*Satu ekor sanke tategoi sebagai hadiah  
*

Silakan dikasih masukan..!!

----------


## h3ln1k

mau di GO atau keeping kontes neh om?

----------


## TSA

*MERDEKA...!!!*

seru ...seru .....seru .....

Tanggal berapa 0m...?.... jangan jauh2 dari angka keramatnya (17) ya om ........
sukur2 bisa ngadain acara renungan dan upacara sekalian ...... dah lama nich gak ikut upacara 17an   ::   ::   ::  

MERDEKA
Tsa

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> mau di GO atau keeping kontes neh om?


kasih masukannya, yang pasti keeping contest bisa tekan harga....
kali - kali aja ada pertimbangan lain....

----------


## h3ln1k

keeping kontes aja om jangan mahal2 ya   ::

----------


## bobo

Om ajik jangan mahal2 biar para newbie bisa ikutan punya koi import dan bisa belajar keeping koi yang baik. 
IMHO
Kan awalnya (anakan) dah bagus kalau keeping bagus hasil akhir bagus, tetapi kalau anakan bagus keeping jelek hasilnya juga jelek. Jadi harapannya event ini bisa meningkatkan kualitas keeping member koi-s yang belum punya kesempatan beli ikan import dengan kolam yang mereka punyai. Siapa tahudengan kolam minimalis (harganya) bisa keeping ikan bagus, IMHO lho.

Ya nabung dulu ah. (harapan murah : ON)

 ::   ::

----------


## tjakil

ndaftar #1 bwt keeping kontest   ::  
*smoga g mahal ya *

----------


## Koi Lovers

keeping kontes seperti baby sakura atau omosakao nampaknya pilihan paling pas om...
hanya cara pembagian ikannya saja yang harus difikirkan(first come first serve,diundi,atau bagaimana)
mengingat ikan yang ada ini kualitasnya hampir merata,ada baiknya kalo ikan diundi setelah didapatkan 40 pendaftar

kriteria penilaiannya sendiri mungkin ada baiknya minta dirumuskan pada taniguchi-san
atau lebih bagus lagi kalo foto2 progres ikan kita diemailkan ke beliau untuk dinilai (sebagai head judge atau apa)

ini sekedar usulan saja,mohon masukan dari rekan2 yang lain agar even ini berjalan semenarik mungkin   ::  

Keep The Spirit On!!!

----------


## irsan

masukan ya om, karena kualitas sanke ini rata2, mungkin sistem first come first serve lebih baik, ato juga bisa dikombinasi seperti keeping contest kumonryu, ada 3 tingkat perbedaan harga.

----------


## bobo

Lebih setuju diundi aja biar adil juga (faktor luck yang mendukung)   ::  .
Tapi kalau temen2 setuju dengan topkoi kemarin juga gpp, kan ikannya kualitas hampir sama.  ::

----------


## odil kokoy

Ikutann... donk, cepetan .....donk sebelum fulus habis .....he...he.... menurut saya GO lebih oke........  ::   ::

----------


## h_andria

Om Ajik aku ikutan ya...  ::   ::  
jangan mahal2 ya....  ::   ::

----------


## e-koi

mau mau mau

----------


## Faris

Ikuuuttt..
- Keeping contest
- Hanya satu harga alias sama (berapa yaa....  ::  )
- First Come First Chose.

----------


## TSA

Ikan 40 ekor ... member ... 1700 lebih .......  ::   ::   ::  

keeping or GO ?? .... ok...
tapi kalau yg berminat lebih banyak gimana?? .....

mm...kalau .......nentuin pesertanya...... dilelang gimana?.......mungkin gak ya ......


Tsa

----------


## William Pantoni

Umur Kois boleh masih muda...tp tambah lama tambah berbobot dan berkualitas dengan berbagai kegiatan2nya. Apalagi nanti Kontes Merah Putih dengan juri2 Jepang nya (denger2 selain Taniguchi-san, ada 1 lg juri dr Jepang) , menjadikannya sebagai kontes bergengsi....T O P.

----------


## William Pantoni

Yg berminat...diisi...diisi...copy....paste...

1. WP........Keeping
2.
3.
4.

----------


## allicante

Yg berminat...diisi...diisi...copy....paste...

1. WP........Keeping
2.  Allicante.....Keeping
3.
4.

----------


## irsan

Yg berminat...diisi...diisi...copy....paste...

1. WP........Keeping
2.  Allicante.....Keeping
3. Irsan.....Keeping
4.

----------


## isman

ikut ikut ikut,asal harga nggak mahal

----------


## mrbunta

idem

----------


## cheung

> Yg berminat...diisi...diisi...copy....paste...
> 
> 1. WP........Keeping
> 2. Allicante.....Keeping
> 3. Irsan.....Keeping
> 4. Cheung ... keeping

----------


## sugureta_koi

1. WP........Keeping
2. Allicante.....Keeping
3. Irsan.....Keeping
4. Cheung ... keeping
5. Alvin .... Keeping lah yau.

copy paste dari sini ya peserta berikut yang mencantumkan diri.

----------


## beclge

1. WP........Keeping
2. Allicante.....Keeping
3. Irsan.....Keeping
4. Cheung ... keeping
5. Alvin .... Keeping lah yau.
6. Ayat.....keeping boo

----------


## rvidella

> Dear All,
> 
> Hubungan baik antara Majalah KOIS dengan Taniguchi Koi Farm, nampaknya terus berlanjut pasca kegiatan 1st National Grow Event. Selain menjadi juri kegiatan tersebut di Bandung, Taniguchi  san juga confirm akan menjadi juri dalam Kontes Merah Putih yang merupakan agenda KOI'S dalam merayakan HUT RI ke 64 mendatang.
> 
> Untuk memeriahkan Kontes tersebut, Taniguchi  san memberikan 40 ekor baby sanke berukuran +/- 15 cm untuk penggemar koi dalam komunitas KOIs dengan harga khusus (Belum bisa disebutkan masih menunggu perhitungan ongkos kirim ke Jakarta). Baby sanke berkualitas ini adalah anak dari indukan Momotaro sanke, bloodline Mako, berukuran 94 cm, dengan 3 pejantan Sanke. Majalah KOIS diberi amanat untuk membuat tategoi  tategoi berkualitas ini bahan pembelajaran bersama yang menyenangkan, apapun bentuk kegiatannya. Sebagai bentuk dukungan, selain akan datang menjadi juri Taniguchi  san juga akan menyerahkan hadiah sanke (foto terlampir) sebagai pemenang kegiatan.
> 
> Seluruh baby sanke ini memiliki sertifikat Taniguchi Koi Farm !!
> 
> Nah, karena kegiatan ini untuk kita bersama, silakan para penggemar disini untuk memberikan masukan bentuk kegiatannya. Saya akan melihat setiap masukan yang diberikan dan sebisa mungkin mengakomodasinya. 
> ...


Luar biasa hubungan Majalah Koi-s dan Taniguchi Fish Farm semakin dekat membawa banyak keuntungan buat hobbyist di Indonesia ... pertama National Grow Out event ... lalu Taniguchi menjadi Juri di Merah Putih ... lalu bawa 40 Sanke kasih harga special (*** tergantung ongkir) ... lalu kasih Tategoi Sanke

Tambahan sedikit: Baca Nichirin March 2009, di Hiroshima Chapter Show kemaren, Taniguchi Sanke mendapat Young Champion ... 1st di 50 Bu, 1st di 15 BU, dan 1st di 12 BU ... 

sekali lagi salut buat Majalah Koi-s untuk bisa mendapatkan hubungan baik ini 

Sebisa mungkin, semua rekan-rekan urun rembug untuk event kali ini, agar semua keinginannya bisa diakomodir ... karena dari 1st National Grow Out yang sedang berlangsung juga baru saja saya mendapat masukan dari luar kota (makasar) mengenai rule dan regulation yang ditetapkan ... jadi sebisa mungkin, kita mendapatkan kata mufakat dari semua lah ... so, win-win dan everybody's happy yah hehehehehe

Pak Ajik, jadi ikan ini akan dibawa masuk dulu .... lalu akan ada keeping contest/grow out yah ... dan pemenang utama akan dapat tategoi sanke? 

*) Keeping contest/grow out di 1 tempat akan ditentukan oleh suara terbanyak yah pak?
**) Ikan pemenang dipelihara di taniguchi farm apa di indo pak? kalo di indo dimana?

thanks ya pak ... sekali lagi salut buat majalah koi-s .... da best!!!

----------


## e4gler4y

1. WP........Keeping
2. Allicante.....Keeping
3. Irsan.....Keeping
4. Cheung ... keeping
5. Alvin .... Keeping lah yau.
6. Ayat.....keeping boo
7. e4gler4y.....keeping

----------


## ad666

. . nunggu list harga ah . . .  ::   . .

----------


## h_andria

1. WP........Keeping
2. Allicante.....Keeping
3. Irsan.....Keeping
4. Cheung ... keeping
5. Alvin .... Keeping lah yau.
6. Ayat.....keeping boo
7. e4gler4y.....keeping
8. h_andria .... keeping (tunggu konfirm harganya ya!!)

----------


## tjakil

> Yg berminat...diisi...diisi...copy....paste...
> 
> 1. WP........Keeping
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.


lah...  ::   ::  
saya bukan no1 ya??

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## ftupamahu

> 1. WP........Keeping
> 2. Allicante.....Keeping
> 3. Irsan.....Keeping
> 4. Cheung ... keeping
> 5. Alvin .... Keeping lah yau.
> 6. Ayat.....keeping boo
> 7. e4gler4y.....keeping
> 8. h_andria .... keeping (tunggu konfirm harganya ya!!)
> 9. ferry.......GO

----------


## bobo

Menunggu harga   ::  
harap - harap cemas : Mode ON

----------


## rvidella

sukses pak!

----------


## isman

1. WP........Keeping
2. Allicante.....Keeping
3. Irsan.....Keeping
4. Cheung ... keeping
5. Alvin .... Keeping lah yau.
6. Ayat.....keeping boo
7. e4gler4y.....keeping
8. h_andria .... keeping (tunggu konfirm harganya ya!!)
9. ferry.......GO
10. Isman ....... keeping

----------


## benhur

> 1. WP........Keeping
> 2. Allicante.....Keeping
> 3. Irsan.....Keeping
> 4. Cheung ... keeping
> 5. Alvin .... Keeping lah yau.
> 6. Ayat.....keeping boo
> 7. e4gler4y.....keeping
> 8. h_andria .... keeping (tunggu konfirm harganya ya!!)
> 9. ferry.......GO
> 10. Isman ....... keeping


11. Benhur....... ikutttt

----------


## benhur

> 1. WP........Keeping
> 2. Allicante.....Keeping
> 3. Irsan.....Keeping
> 4. Cheung ... keeping
> 5. Alvin .... Keeping lah yau.
> 6. Ayat.....keeping boo
> 7. e4gler4y.....keeping
> 8. h_andria .... keeping (tunggu konfirm harganya ya!!)
> 9. ferry.......GO
> 10. Isman ....... keeping


11. Benhur......ikuttt

----------


## Koi Lovers

kalo ngga salah thread ini baru sekedar menanyakan/meminta usul rekan2 mengenai tata cara penyelenggaraan even deh
belum buka pendaftaran...(ini sebabnya saya saran dilelang aja om,supaya ngga pada berebut hehehe...)

tapi siapa tau mau ngetest animo pesertanya,saya ikutan juga deh
1. WP........Keeping
2. Allicante.....Keeping
3. Irsan.....Keeping
4. Cheung ... keeping
5. Alvin .... Keeping lah yau.
6. Ayat.....keeping boo
7. e4gler4y.....keeping
8. h_andria .... keeping (tunggu konfirm harganya ya!!)
9. ferry.......GO
10. Isman ....... keeping
11. Benhur ....... keeping
12. Koi Lovers (Ronny) ...... keeping (pemilihan ikannya dilelang biar adiill)

----------


## ademilanforever

1. WP........Keeping
2. Allicante.....Keeping
3. Irsan.....Keeping
4. Cheung ... keeping
5. Alvin .... Keeping lah yau.
6. Ayat.....keeping boo
7. e4gler4y.....keeping
8. h_andria .... keeping (tunggu konfirm harganya ya!!)
9. ferry.......GO
10. Isman ....... keeping
11. Benhur ....... keeping
12. Koi Lovers (Ronny) ...... keeping (pemilihan ikannya dilelang biar adiill)
13. Ademilan (Rahmat) ........ keeping (tunggu harga)

----------


## h3ln1k

1. WP........Keeping
2. Allicante.....Keeping
3. Irsan.....Keeping
4. Cheung ... keeping
5. Alvin .... Keeping lah yau.
6. Ayat.....keeping boo
7. e4gler4y.....keeping
8. h_andria .... keeping (tunggu konfirm harganya ya!!)
9. ferry.......GO
10. Isman ....... keeping
11. Benhur ....... keeping
12. Koi Lovers (Ronny) ...... keeping (pemilihan ikannya dilelang biar adiill)
13. Ademilan (Rahmat) ........ keeping (tunggu harga)
14. h3ln1k (Helmy)........ keeping (tunggu harga)   ::

----------


## bobo

1. WP........Keeping
2. Allicante.....Keeping
3. Irsan.....Keeping
4. Cheung ... keeping
5. Alvin .... Keeping lah yau.
6. Ayat.....keeping boo
7. e4gler4y.....keeping
8. h_andria .... keeping (tunggu konfirm harganya ya!!)
9. ferry.......GO
10. Isman ....... keeping
11. Benhur ....... keeping
12. Koi Lovers (Ronny) ...... keeping (pemilihan ikannya dilelang biar adiill)
13. Ademilan (Rahmat) ........ keeping (tunggu harga)
14. h3ln1k (Helmy)........ keeping (tunggu harga) 
1. WP........Keeping
2. Allicante.....Keeping
3. Irsan.....Keeping
4. Cheung ... keeping
5. Alvin .... Keeping lah yau.
6. Ayat.....keeping boo
7. e4gler4y.....keeping
8. h_andria .... keeping (tunggu konfirm harganya ya!!)
9. ferry.......GO
10. Isman ....... keeping
11. Benhur ....... keeping
12. Koi Lovers (Ronny) ...... keeping (pemilihan ikannya dilelang biar adiill)
13. Ademilan (Rahmat) ........ keeping (tunggu harga)
14. h3ln1k (Helmy)........ keeping (tunggu harga)  :: 
15. bobo (arie)..............keeping (tunggu harga)   ::

----------


## wahyu

> 1. WP........Keeping
> 2. Allicante.....Keeping
> 3. Irsan.....Keeping
> 4. Cheung ... keeping
> 5. Alvin .... Keeping lah yau.
> 6. Ayat.....keeping boo
> 7. e4gler4y.....keeping
> 8. h_andria .... keeping (tunggu konfirm harganya ya!!)
> 9. ferry.......GO
> ...


16. wahyu .....................keeping ( nunggu harga)

----------


## dennywahyudi8383

1. WP........Keeping
2. Allicante.....Keeping
3. Irsan.....Keeping
4. Cheung ... keeping
5. Alvin .... Keeping lah yau.
6. Ayat.....keeping boo
7. e4gler4y.....keeping
8. h_andria .... keeping (tunggu konfirm harganya ya!!)
9. ferry.......GO
10. Isman ....... keeping
11. Benhur ....... keeping
12. Koi Lovers (Ronny) ...... keeping (pemilihan ikannya dilelang biar adiill)
13. Ademilan (Rahmat) ........ keeping (tunggu harga)
14. h3ln1k (Helmy)........ keeping (tunggu harga)
1. WP........Keeping
2. Allicante.....Keeping
3. Irsan.....Keeping
4. Cheung ... keeping
5. Alvin .... Keeping lah yau.
6. Ayat.....keeping boo
7. e4gler4y.....keeping
8. h_andria .... keeping (tunggu konfirm harganya ya!!)
9. ferry.......GO
10. Isman ....... keeping
11. Benhur ....... keeping
12. Koi Lovers (Ronny) ...... keeping (pemilihan ikannya dilelang biar adiill)
13. Ademilan (Rahmat) ........ keeping (tunggu harga)
14. h3ln1k (Helmy)........ keeping (tunggu harga)  :: 
15. bobo (arie)..............keeping (tunggu harga)  :: 
16. wahyu .....................keeping ( nunggu harga)
17. dennyW......waiting....trisno  ::  

btw keeping contest maksudnya gimana ? heheheeeeee ora mudeng, masih baru pegang ulam   ::

----------


## torajiro

1. WP........Keeping
2. Allicante.....Keeping
3. Irsan.....Keeping
4. Cheung ... keeping
5. Alvin .... Keeping lah yau.
6. Ayat.....keeping boo
7. e4gler4y.....keeping
8. h_andria .... keeping (tunggu konfirm harganya ya!!)
9. ferry.......GO
10. Isman ....... keeping
11. Benhur ....... keeping
12. Koi Lovers (Ronny) ...... keeping (pemilihan ikannya dilelang biar adiill)
13. Ademilan (Rahmat) ........ keeping (tunggu harga)
14. h3ln1k (Helmy)........ keeping (tunggu harga)
1. WP........Keeping
2. Allicante.....Keeping
3. Irsan.....Keeping
4. Cheung ... keeping
5. Alvin .... Keeping lah yau.
6. Ayat.....keeping boo
7. e4gler4y.....keeping
8. h_andria .... keeping (tunggu konfirm harganya ya!!)
9. ferry.......GO
10. Isman ....... keeping
11. Benhur ....... keeping
12. Koi Lovers (Ronny) ...... keeping (pemilihan ikannya dilelang biar adiill)
13. Ademilan (Rahmat) ........ keeping (tunggu harga)
14. h3ln1k (Helmy)........ keeping (tunggu harga)  :: 
15. bobo (arie)..............keeping (tunggu harga)  :: 
16. wahyu .....................keeping ( nunggu harga)
17. dennyW......waiting....trisno  ::  
18. torajiro............ keeping (tunggu harga)  ::

----------


## HEROES

1. WP........Keeping
2. Allicante.....Keeping
3. Irsan.....Keeping
4. Cheung ... keeping
5. Alvin .... Keeping lah yau.
6. Ayat.....keeping boo
7. e4gler4y.....keeping
8. h_andria .... keeping (tunggu konfirm harganya ya!!)
9. ferry.......GO
10. Isman ....... keeping
11. Benhur ....... keeping
12. Koi Lovers (Ronny) ...... keeping (pemilihan ikannya dilelang biar adiill)
13. Ademilan (Rahmat) ........ keeping (tunggu harga)
14. h3ln1k (Helmy)........ keeping (tunggu harga)
1. WP........Keeping
2. Allicante.....Keeping
3. Irsan.....Keeping
4. Cheung ... keeping
5. Alvin .... Keeping lah yau.
6. Ayat.....keeping boo
7. e4gler4y.....keeping
8. h_andria .... keeping (tunggu konfirm harganya ya!!)
9. ferry.......GO
10. Isman ....... keeping
11. Benhur ....... keeping
12. Koi Lovers (Ronny) ...... keeping (pemilihan ikannya dilelang biar adiill)
13. Ademilan (Rahmat) ........ keeping (tunggu harga)
14. h3ln1k (Helmy)........ keeping (tunggu harga)  :: 
15. bobo (arie)..............keeping (tunggu harga)  :: 
16. wahyu .....................keeping ( nunggu harga)
17. dennyW......waiting....trisno  :: 
18. torajiro............ keeping (tunggu harga)  :: 
19. Heroes(handrik).....keeping

----------


## juloi

> 1. WP........Keeping
> 2. Allicante.....Keeping
> 3. Irsan.....Keeping
> 4. Cheung ... keeping
> 5. Alvin .... Keeping lah yau.
> 6. Ayat.....keeping boo
> 7. e4gler4y.....keeping
> 8. h_andria .... keeping (tunggu konfirm harganya ya!!)
> 9. ferry.......GO
> ...


20.Edie juloi......keeping,pemilihan di undi..(tunggu harga)  ::

----------


## dedigouw

1. WP........Keeping
2. Allicante.....Keeping
3. Irsan.....Keeping
4. Cheung ... keeping
5. Alvin .... Keeping lah yau.
6. Ayat.....keeping boo
7. e4gler4y.....keeping
8. h_andria .... keeping (tunggu konfirm harganya ya!!)
9. ferry.......GO
10. Isman ....... keeping
11. Benhur ....... keeping
12. Koi Lovers (Ronny) ...... keeping (pemilihan ikannya dilelang biar adiill)
13. Ademilan (Rahmat) ........ keeping (tunggu harga)
14. h3ln1k (Helmy)........ keeping (tunggu harga)  :: 
15. bobo (arie)..............keeping (tunggu harga)  :: 
16. wahyu .....................keeping ( nunggu harga)
17. dennyW......waiting....trisno  :: 
18. torajiro............ keeping (tunggu harga)  :: 
19. Heroes(handrik).....keeping
20.Edie juloi......keeping,pemilihan di undi..(tunggu harga)  :: 
21. Dedigouw.....keeping (menunggu yg ditunggu, harga)

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Saya minta special price dari Taniguchi Koi Farm. Dengan jurus barter promo dan diskon di web dan majalah kita mgkn bisa dapat harga bagus (on nego). Kira - kira brapa harga yang layak untuk sanke - sanke cantik ini ya?

----------


## BeauKoi

1. WP........Keeping
2. Allicante.....Keeping
3. Irsan.....Keeping
4. Cheung ... keeping
5. Alvin .... Keeping lah yau.
6. Ayat.....keeping boo
7. e4gler4y.....keeping
8. h_andria .... keeping (tunggu konfirm harganya ya!!)
9. ferry.......GO
10. Isman ....... keeping
11. Benhur ....... keeping
12. Koi Lovers (Ronny) ...... keeping (pemilihan ikannya dilelang biar adiill)
13. Ademilan (Rahmat) ........ keeping (tunggu harga)
14. h3ln1k (Helmy)........ keeping (tunggu harga) 
15. bobo (arie)..............keeping (tunggu harga) 
16. wahyu .....................keeping ( nunggu harga)
17. dennyW......waiting....trisno 
18. torajiro............ keeping (tunggu harga) 
19. Heroes(handrik).....keeping
20.Edie juloi......keeping,pemilihan di undi..(tunggu harga) 
21. Dedigouw.....keeping (menunggu yg ditunggu, harga
22. Beaukoi---->keeping

----------


## adepe

1. WP........Keeping
2. Allicante.....Keeping
3. Irsan.....Keeping
4. Cheung ... keeping
5. Alvin .... Keeping lah yau.
6. Ayat.....keeping boo
7. e4gler4y.....keeping
8. h_andria .... keeping (tunggu konfirm harganya ya!!)
9. ferry.......GO
10. Isman ....... keeping
11. Benhur ....... keeping
12. Koi Lovers (Ronny) ...... keeping (pemilihan ikannya dilelang biar adiill)
13. Ademilan (Rahmat) ........ keeping (tunggu harga)
14. h3ln1k (Helmy)........ keeping (tunggu harga)
15. bobo (arie)..............keeping (tunggu harga)
16. wahyu .....................keeping ( nunggu harga)
17. dennyW......waiting....trisno
18. torajiro............ keeping (tunggu harga)
19. Heroes(handrik).....keeping
20.Edie juloi......keeping,pemilihan di undi..(tunggu harga)
21. Dedigouw.....keeping (menunggu yg ditunggu, harga
22. Beaukoi---->keeping
23. adepe ---> GO (tunggu harga)

----------


## koiworks

1. WP........Keeping
2. Allicante.....Keeping
3. Irsan.....Keeping
4. Cheung ... keeping
5. Alvin .... Keeping lah yau.
6. Ayat.....keeping boo
7. e4gler4y.....keeping
8. h_andria .... keeping (tunggu konfirm harganya ya!!)
9. ferry.......GO
10. Isman ....... keeping
11. Benhur ....... keeping
12. Koi Lovers (Ronny) ...... keeping (pemilihan ikannya dilelang biar adiill)
13. Ademilan (Rahmat) ........ keeping (tunggu harga)
14. h3ln1k (Helmy)........ keeping (tunggu harga)
15. bobo (arie)..............keeping (tunggu harga)
16. wahyu .....................keeping ( nunggu harga)
17. dennyW......waiting....trisno
18. torajiro............ keeping (tunggu harga)
19. Heroes(handrik).....keeping
20.Edie juloi......keeping,pemilihan di undi..(tunggu harga)
21. Dedigouw.....keeping (menunggu yg ditunggu, harga
22. Beaukoi---->keeping
23. adepe ---> GO (tunggu harga)
24. koiWorks......GO

----------


## Kete

1. WP........Keeping
2. Allicante.....Keeping
3. Irsan.....Keeping
4. Cheung ... keeping
5. Alvin .... Keeping lah yau.
6. Ayat.....keeping boo
7. e4gler4y.....keeping
8. h_andria .... keeping (tunggu konfirm harganya ya!!)
9. ferry.......GO
10. Isman ....... keeping
11. Benhur ....... keeping
12. Koi Lovers (Ronny) ...... keeping (pemilihan ikannya dilelang biar adiill)
13. Ademilan (Rahmat) ........ keeping (tunggu harga)
14. h3ln1k (Helmy)........ keeping (tunggu harga)
15. bobo (arie)..............keeping (tunggu harga)
16. wahyu .....................keeping ( nunggu harga)
17. dennyW......waiting....trisno
18. torajiro............ keeping (tunggu harga)
19. Heroes(handrik).....keeping
20.Edie juloi......keeping,pemilihan di undi..(tunggu harga)
21. Dedigouw.....keeping (menunggu yg ditunggu, harga
22. Beaukoi---->keeping
23. adepe ---> GO (tunggu harga)
24. koiWorks......GO
25. Kete ..........keeping, milih ikannya jgn pakai sms yah pak......  ::

----------


## isman

kira2 kapan yah acaranya di mulai   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> 25. Kete ..........keeping, milih ikannya jgn pakai sms yah pak......


hmmmm susah nih minta maaf sama pak karta
may be forgiven, but yet not forgotten ....

sorry yah pak ... at that time cuman mau mengakomodir pelanggan Dodo-Koi & Star-Koi yang tidak punya akses internet ....
sekarang rasanya ini event KOI-S saja ... so semuanya harusnya masuknya lewat forum tercinta saja

sekali lagi ... mohon maaf atas kekurangannya

----------


## ari-radja

1. WP........Keeping
2. Allicante.....Keeping
3. Irsan.....Keeping
4. Cheung ... keeping
5. Alvin .... Keeping lah yau.
6. Ayat.....keeping boo
7. e4gler4y.....keeping
8. h_andria .... keeping (tunggu konfirm harganya ya!!)
9. ferry.......GO
10. Isman ....... keeping
11. Benhur ....... keeping
12. Koi Lovers (Ronny) ...... keeping (pemilihan ikannya dilelang biar adiill)
13. Ademilan (Rahmat) ........ keeping (tunggu harga)
14. h3ln1k (Helmy)........ keeping (tunggu harga)
15. bobo (arie)..............keeping (tunggu harga)
16. wahyu .....................keeping ( nunggu harga)
17. dennyW......waiting....trisno
18. torajiro............ keeping (tunggu harga)
19. Heroes(handrik).....keeping
20.Edie juloi......keeping,pemilihan di undi..(tunggu harga)
21. Dedigouw.....keeping (menunggu yg ditunggu, harga
22. Beaukoi---->keeping
23. adepe ---> GO (tunggu harga)
24. koiWorks......GO
25. Kete ..........keeping, milih ikannya jgn pakai sms yah pak......  :: 
26. Ari Radja.... keeping dong.

----------


## h_andria

> Saya minta special price dari Taniguchi Koi Farm. Dengan jurus barter promo dan diskon di web dan majalah kita mgkn bisa dapat harga bagus (on nego). *Kira - kira brapa harga yang layak untuk sanke - sanke cantik ini ya?*


Om Ajik nanti nyesel lagi gak... tanya harganya?   ::   ::   ::   :: 

hmm... berapa ya?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*INILAH DIA PARADE PERMATA HIDUP YANG SIAP DIPINANG
SILA DILIHAT - LIHAT, DITIMANG - TIMANG... SEBELUM DIPUTUSKAN*




























*ENJOY!!!*

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Sanke - sanke ini dijadwalkan sampai Jakarta pada tanggal 5 April 2009
Selama setidaknya satu minggu sanke - sanke ini akan di karantina
Setelah itu baru dijadwalkan kirim ke calon - calon "pemuja" nya
Handling & Karantina akan dilakukan oleh feikoicentre dibawah komado om Soegianto: viewtopic.php?f=24&t=4058

Terimakasih om Soegi, terutama untuk bantuannya mencarikan koi - koi berkualitas sesuai pesanan, bernegosiasi dengan Taniguchi Koi Farm, meminjamkan izin masuk, menghandle ikan sebelum dikirim ke anggota forum ini dan terutama... untuk membayarkan terlebih dahulu biaya pembelian ikan, jasa agen, shipping, dan lain sebagainya....   ::   God Bless U...

"Rule of The Game" sedang dipersiapkan dan selama masa itu silakan menikmati terlebih dahulu gambar - gambar yang ada   ::

----------


## sugureta_koi

Sedaapp...tinggal nunggu harganya nih oom, moga-moga menggembirakan !

----------


## Robby Iwan

TOP banget Mas Ajik dan om Soegi bisa dapet kwalitas kaya gini....,IKUUUTT.!

----------


## koilvr

> TOP banget Mas Ajik dan om Soegi bisa dapet kwalitas kaya gini....,IKUUUTT.!


Ikutttt juga  :P

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Waktu saya minta tolong cari gosanke berkualitas untuk anggota forum ini dengan budget terjangkau terus terang saya tidak menyangka akan dapat yang seperti ini. Lebih surprise lagi ketika  diberi tahu indukannya momotaro dengan bloodline mako. Tanpa pikir panjang saya terima tawaran ini dan sedikit memaksa agar jangan dampai gagal   ::  Siapa yang gak kenal momotaro dengan sankenya? apalagi mako, 94 cm. Kita akan lihat kejutan - kejutan dalam hi development pada bloodline ini   ::  

Taniguchi Koi Farm sendiri sejauh ini belum bisa menghasilkan indukan berkualitas. Umurnya farm ini masih sangat muda, baru didirikan pada awal 2007. Meski begitu, Yoichi Taniguchi bukan orang baru di koi. Satu dekade karirnya dihabiskan di Oishi, antara lain berkelana dari satu farm terkenal ke farm terkenal lainnya untuk mencari indukan berkualitas. Pengalaman inilah yang digunakan untuk mencari indukan - indukan berkelas. Salah satunya indukan sanke ini Momotaro (bloodline) mako

Dengan visi demikian tidak heran farm yang masih terbilang muda ini sudah mulai mencatatkan namanya di berbagai ajang kontes, meski baru untuk ikan berukuran kecil. Salah satunya peraih baby champion pada 1st ZNA International All & Young Koi Show 2009, atas nama kohaku 25 cm. 

Nah untuk anggota forum ini Taniguchi-san berbagi ikan untuk dikoleksi para penggemar koi dalam komunitas KOI's   ::   ::

----------


## bobo

om ajik kira2 berapa harganya   ::  ?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> om ajik kira2 berapa harganya   ?


Sebentar ya mas arie...
Saya lagi mengutak atik agar bisa memuaskan bila tidak semuanya paling tidak sebagian besar calon peserta....  ::

----------


## koilvr

> Waktu saya minta tolong cari gosanke berkualitas untuk anggota forum ini dengan budget terjangkau terus terang saya tidak menyangka akan dapat yang seperti ini. Lebih surprise lagi ketika  diberi tahu indukannya momotaro dengan bloodline mako. Tanpa pikir panjang saya terima tawaran ini dan sedikit memaksa agar jangan dampai gagal   Siapa yang gak kenal momotaro dengan sankenya? apalagi mako, 94 cm. Kita akan lihat kejutan - kejutan dalam hi development pada bloodline ini   
> 
> Taniguchi Koi Farm sendiri sejauh ini belum bisa menghasilkan indukan berkualitas. Umurnya farm ini masih sangat muda, baru didirikan pada awal 2007. Meski begitu, Yoichi Taniguchi bukan orang baru di koi. Satu dekade karirnya dihabiskan di Oishi, antara lain berkelana dari satu farm terkenal ke farm terkenal lainnya untuk mencari indukan berkualitas. Pengalaman inilah yang digunakan untuk mencari indukan - indukan berkelas. Salah satunya indukan sanke ini Momotaro (bloodline) mako
> 
> Dengan visi demikian tidak heran farm yang masih terbilang muda ini sudah mulai mencatatkan namanya di berbagai ajang kontes, meski baru untuk ikan berukuran kecil. Salah satunya peraih baby champion pada 1st ZNA International All & Young Koi Show 2009, atas nama kohaku 25 cm. 
> 
> Nah untuk anggota forum ini Taniguchi-san berbagi ikan untuk dikoleksi para penggemar koi dalam komunitas KOI's


Very good fish mas, sedikit banyak gaya bloodline Momo-nya kelihatan. Jadi inget GO Ryu Sanke dulu   ::

----------


## ceem

enakan di go aja jangan dikipping  ::   ::  . Jadi pertumbuhannya di bikin sama.  ::   ::   ::  kasian yg nga bisa kipping dengan baik seperti saya contohnya  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> enakan di go aja jangan dikipping   . Jadi pertumbuhannya di bikin sama.    kasian yg nga bisa kipping dengan baik seperti saya contohnya


Kalau sudah urusan titip menitip ala GO kita benar - benar bingung menanti siapakah yang berbaik hati akan memberi pinjaman kolam sekaligus merawat ikannya. Inilah salah satu mimpi saya terhadap KOI's, punya kolam khusus dengan sistem filtrasi yang efektif buat pembelajaran. Kapan ya   ::

----------


## ceem

di tunggu pembelajarannya  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  . Jadi DI GOOOO ATO KEEPING  ::   ::   ::   ::  GO AJA DAHHHHHH  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

> 1. WP........Keeping
> 2. Allicante.....Keeping
> 3. Irsan.....Keeping
> 4. Cheung ... keeping
> 5. Alvin .... Keeping lah yau.
> 6. Ayat.....keeping boo
> 7. e4gler4y.....keeping
> 8. h_andria .... keeping (tunggu konfirm harganya ya!!)
> 9. ferry.......GO
> ...



Maksudnya tunggu harga apa sih....   ::   ::   ::  
apa boleh mundur bila harga ternyata diluar dugaan gitu....    ::   ::  

Bila iya... ane ikut yah... he he he...  ::   ::

----------


## odil kokoy

::  kapan mulainya ::

----------


## Soegianto

halo2 semuanya........salam koi......
bagi2 info tanpa sengaja waktu saya visit di taniguchi untuk hunting kohaku saya lihat di salah satu green housenya ada 1 bak diisi sama baby sanke..dan di bak lain yang khusus untuk taruh nisai  juga ada sanke2 yang oke kwltsnya waktu sy tanya harganya denger jwbannya ampun2d sambil bercanda sy minta dia panggilin ambulan krn sy kena serangan jantung mendadak dikarnakan denger hrgnya yg mahalllllllllll
lalu dia menyarankan utk beli tosai karena tosai ini saudaraan sm nisai yg sy lihat sambil melihat baby tosai ini diangkat sy ingat titipan om ajik jd sy ber sms ria dan kita sepakat utk ambil sanke ini.
buat temen2 yg hunting sanke .....  ::   ::  ........bukan promosi.  ::  
boleh joint ........  ::  
tips utk keturunan mako ini infonya pd saat dia tumbuh dia punya ciri has hitamnya yg tdnya hanya bayang2 bs jd super kuat warnanya........meahnya memang tdk merah dunhill tapi merahnya bisa kental

buat yang mau buktikan .........tinggal order deh........hehehe
met"senang d   ::   ::   ::   ::  
l

----------


## h_andria

> halo2 semuanya........salam koi......
> bagi2 info tanpa sengaja waktu saya visit di taniguchi untuk hunting kohaku saya lihat di salah satu green housenya ada 1 bak diisi sama baby sanke..dan di bak lain yang khusus untuk taruh nisai  juga ada sanke2 yang oke kwltsnya waktu sy tanya harganya denger jwbannya ampun2d sambil bercanda sy minta dia panggilin ambulan krn sy kena serangan jantung mendadak dikarnakan denger hrgnya yg mahalllllllllll
> lalu dia menyarankan utk beli tosai karena tosai ini saudaraan sm nisai yg sy lihat sambil melihat baby tosai ini diangkat sy ingat titipan om ajik jd sy ber sms ria dan kita sepakat utk ambil sanke ini.
> buat temen2 yg hunting sanke .....   ........bukan promosi.  
> boleh joint ........  
> tips utk keturunan mako ini infonya pd saat dia tumbuh dia punya ciri has hitamnya yg tdnya hanya bayang2 bs jd super kuat warnanya........meahnya memang tdk merah dunhill tapi merahnya bisa kental
> 
> buat yang mau buktikan .........tinggal order deh........hehehe
> met"senang d      
> l


harganya gimana nih Om?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hari Senin atau paling lambat Selasa akan diumumkan Rule of The Game, termasuk harganya
Harap bersabar ya...

----------


## dennywahyudi8383

om ajik, sebelum harganya keluar, boleh ndak booking dulu ?
trus klo misal harga ketinggian boleh ndak dibatalin? maaf yak ... dana terbatas..

klo boleh saya pesen nomer 14, 34, 39 ...

terimakasih

----------


## rvidella

bagussssssssssssssssssssssss nice beni and shiroji ..... dag dig dug dag dig dug ..... hehehehehehe cakep-cakep yah

----------


## ad666

. . . wait and see . . .  ::

----------


## ceem

Ditunggu harganya ya  ::   ::   ::  . Ikannya ada di mana Om?  ::   ::   ::   ::  Jadi go ato keeping????  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*Taniguchi Sanke Keeping Contest
RULE OF THE GAME*

Taniguchi Sanke Keeping Contest adalah kegiatan yang memfasilitasi penggemar koi untuk meningkatkan kemampuan memelihara dan mengapresiasi koi varietas sanke dengan cara membesarkan satu atau lebih koi di kolam masing  masing selama 6 bulan. Sanke berasal dari Taniguchi Koi Farm dari indukan yang sama dengan ukuran relatif sama tetapi akan mendapat perlakuan berbeda menurut pengalaman dan pengetahuan masing  maisng partisipan. 


*SPESIFIKASI KOI*
45 ekor koi disediakan Majalah KOI-S sebagai penyelenggara dengan spesifikasi:
Varietas		: Sanke
Umur			: Tosai
Ukuran			: +/- 12 cm
Indukan		: Momotaro Sanke, bloodlline Mako, 94 cm
Penangkar (Breeder)	: Taniguchi Koi Farm

*Koi  koi ini tersedia berkat kerja sama majalah KOI-S dengan Feikoi Centre (http://www.feikoicentre) sebagai mitra yang mendatangkan, mengurus izin masuk dan menghandling selama masa karantina hingga pengiriman ke alamat Partisipan.*


*TATA CARA KEGIATAN*
1. Kegiatan ini akan dimulai sejak tanggal 1 Mei 2009 dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Oktober 2009
2. Koi dibesarkan di kolam masing  masing Partisipan. Tidak ada batasan jenis kolam, volume, pakan dan hal lain yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan koi keeping
3. Selama kegiatan koi tidak boleh berpindahtangan. Apabila terjadi perubahan kepemilikan, koi tersebut dinyatakan gugur dan tidak diikutsertakan dalam proses penjurian
4. Partisipan diperkenankan melaporkan perkembangan koi masing  masing dengan cara posting di forum yang telah disediakan baik foto maupun perkembangannya. 
5. Semua risiko yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan pemeliharaan sepenuhnya menjadi tanggungjawab Partisipan
6. Peserta harus mengumumkan apabila koi berpindah tangan atau karena sesuatu dan lain hal mengalami musibah kematian. 
7. Partisipan yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan meminta uang kembali
8. Setelah periode kegiatan selama 6 bulan, koi akan dinilai dan pemenang ditentukan berdasarkan kriteria yang akan ditetapkan kemudin 


*PARTISIPAN*
Penggemar koi di seluruh Indonesia yang tergabung dalam forum KOI-S


*AGENDA*
12/03/09  19/03/09, Sosialisasi Kegiatan
20/03/09  30/03/09, Masa Pemilihan Ikan
23/03/09  09/04/09, Pembayaran Ikan
12/04/09  31/03/09, Pengambilan & Pengiriman Ikan
01/05/09  31/10/09, Masa kegiatan Keeping Contest
01/11/09  07/11/09, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang
08/11/09 	         , Pengumuman Pemenang	


*HARGA*
Harga beli koi, biaya agen, dan biaya pengiriman sampai ke Indonesia diperhitungkan JPY 20,000 atau ekivalen Rp 2,440,000 per ekor. Harga ini adalah best price yang diberikan Taniguchi Koi Farm untuk penetrasinya ke penggemar koi di Indonesia. Untuk kualitas ikan ini fair market adalah JPY 30,000

Seluruh biaya tersebut ditalangi Feikoi Centre sebagai mitra. Berhubung koi  koi ini merupakan pesanan Majalah KOI-S, Feikoi Centre tidak membebankan fee tambahan selain biaya di atas. Sebagai imbal jasa, Majalah KOI-S menawarkan paket barter promo.

Dari harga tersebut Majalah menetapkan margin sebesar Rp 660,000 (27,05%) pada harga jual yang akan dikembalikan dalam bentuk hadiah bagi pemenang kegiatan ini, biaya  biaya lain dan kepentingan pengembangan majalah.. Dengan demikian harga rata  rata Rp 3,100,000 per ekor, tetapi demi sisi keadilan, majalah menetapkan harga bertingkat dimana grup Partisipan yang memilih duluan akan dikenakan harga lebih tinggi dengan rincian sebagai berikut:

*GRUP I:
Peserta dengan nomor urut pemilihan 1  9, dikenakan harga Rp 3,500,000

GRUP II:
Peserta dengan nomor urut pemilihan 10  18, dikenakan harga Rp 3,300,000

Grup III:
Peserta dengan nomor urut pemilihan 19  27, dikenakan harga Rp 3,100,000

Grup IV:
Peserta dengan nomor urut pemilihan 28  36, dikenakan harga Rp 2,900,000

Grup V:
Peserta dengan nomor urut pemilihan 37  45, dikenakan harga Rp 2,700,000
*

*Catatan:*
10% dari total penjualan menjadi hak majalah KOI-S dan dengan dana dari mitra kegiatan lain akan dibelikan 1 (satu) unit Computer Graphic, Mac 24 Inch 2.8Ghz Core 2 Duo (MB325ZP/A)  dan peralatan elektronik pendukung lainnya


*TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI*
Pemilihan ikan diatur dengan mekanisme sebagai berikut:
1. *Pemilihan dimulai sejak hari Rabu, 25 Maret 2009, jam 12.00 waktu server sampai dengan Senen, 6 April 2009 atau lebih cepat bila semua ikan sudah terpilih*
2. Koi dipilih berdasarkan foto yang dapat dilihat di forum KOIs: viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4016&start=0
3. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara memposting kode koi. Misal: TS  07
4. Partisipan berhak untuk memilih lebih dari satu ekor koi dan tidak ada quota maksimum yang ditetapkan 	
5. Pemilihan dilakukan dengan cara first come first serve. Yang memilih terlebih dahulu berdasarkan urutan terdahulu posting akan mendapatkan koi pilihannya
6. Setiap pilihan akan dikelompokan dalam grup  grup tertentu sesuai urutan yang menentukan harga koi terpilih (Lihat: HARGA)
7. Apabila dalam waktu paling cepat 1x24 jam sejak pilihan terakhir tidak ada pemilih, maka feikoi centre akan memilih sejumlah ikan sesuai dengan jumlah yang dapat menggenapi grup tersebut, sehingga pemilihan untuk grup selanjutnya bisa dimulai.
8. Setelah putaran pertama selesai dan masih ada koi yang belum terpilih (atau berada di tangan feikoi centre) maka akan dilakukan pemilihan putaran kedua dengan mekanisme yang akan ditentukan kemudian 
9. Koi terpilih resmi dan sah menjadi milik Partisipan setelah dikonfirmasi Majalah KOI-S
10. Partisipan dapat mengambil koi pada waktu yang ditentukan kemudian di:
*Feikoi Centre
	Jl. Cempaka I Blok C1 No. 37
	Perum Taman Modern Cakung
	Jakarta Timur
	T: 021  468 36307, 0813 9911 9933
	Contact Person: Soegianto*
11. Hanya koi yang sudah dibayar lunas yang dapat diambil Partisipan. Pengambilan dilakukan dengan menunjukan Bukti Transfer dan menyerahkan foto copy tanda pengenal. Pengambilan yang diwakilkan kepada pihak ketiga harus memberikan surat kuasa disertai foto copy tanda pengenal baik pihak yang memberi kuasa atau pihak yang diberi kuasa  
12. Koi dapat dikirim ke alamat Partisipan baik yang berdomisili di Jabodetabek atau diluar Jabodetabek, tetapi ongkos kirim menjadi beban Partisipan. Pengiriman akan dilakukan Feikoi Centre atau mitra lain yang ditunjuk seperti jasa Chvas Expedition 


*PEMBAYARAN*
Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara transfer ke rekening Feikoi Centre:
BCA Cabang Ujung Genteng
A/C No. 624  0110235
a/n Soegianto

Pembayaran disertai dengan berita sebagai berikut: TANIGUCHI KODE IKAN. Misal TANIGUCHI TS  07, 14, 21 ..., dst


*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
1. Pada akhir kegiatan Koi akan dinilai Dewan Juri berdasarkan foto yang diposting di forum. 
2. Partisipan harus memposting foto ikan sebelum periode penjurian dimulai pada tanggal 15 Oktober 2009 dan selambat  lambatnya tanggal 31 Oktober 2009. Foto diambil selambat  lambatnya 15 hari sebelum batas akhir kegiatan
3. Peserta diminta memberikan informasi yang jujur mengenai ukuran koi pada saat dinilai
4. Kriteria penjurian akan ditetapkan kemudian 


*JURI*
1. Soegianto  Feikoi centre
2. Menunggu Konfirmasi
3. Menunggu Konfirmasi

*HADIAH*
*Grand Champion*
1. 1 (satu) ekor sanke dari Taniguchi Koi Farm
2. Uang Tunai Rp 500,000 dari Majalah KOI-S
3. Diskon belanja di Feikoi Centre sebesar Rp 900,000 untuk seluruh barang
4. Gratis berlangganan majalah KOI-S sebanyak 12 edisi yang dapat ditransfer ke pihak ketiga

*Reserve Grand Champion*
1. Uang Tunai Rp 300,000 dari Majalah KOI-S
2. Diskon belanja di Feikoi Centre sebesar Rp 600,000 untuk seluruh barang
3. Gratis berlangganan majalah KOI-S sebanyak 6 edisi yang dapat ditransfer ke pihak ketiga

*LAIN  LAIN*
Seluruh koi akan diupayakan untuk bertanding dalam kelas khusus pada saat penyelenggaraan kontes oleh KOIs dengan juri Yoichi Taniguchi. Ketentuan dan syarat mengenai ini akan diumumkan kemudian

Informasi lebih lanjut mengenai kegiatan ini dapat diperoleh dengan cara mengakses ke: viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4016&start=0


*DISCLAIMER*
Apabila terjadi sesuatu/kecelakaan/musibah selama proses kedatangan koi ke Jakarta sepenuhnya menjadi tanggungjawab Penyelenggara. Semua dana yang sudah dibayarkan akan dikembalikan kepada Partisipan tanpa ada potongan apapun

----------


## Gom 7rait

Mohon maaf sebelumnya...

Variasi harga (grouping) diatas based on quality dan potensi koi itu sendiri kah? 

Cheers

----------


## Gom 7rait

Oh...setelah baca lebih teliti ... grouping berdasarkan kesempatan memilih... yah? Luar biasa...!! Yang duluan milih bayar lebih mahal yah...? Dan belum tentu yang milih duluan menunjuk yang paling bagus...yah... Very good..., daftar yok...

----------


## dennywahyudi8383

dengan segala hormat kepada om ajik,harganya diluar perkiraan saya. dengan ini saya mengundurkan diri om ajik,moga tindakan sy tdk melukai anggota forum ini.. kalaupun dipaksakan, tdk ada dananya om.maaf sekali

maaf
best regards
dens

----------


## rvidella

biar gak jauh liatnya




> *INILAH DIA PARADE PERMATA HIDUP YANG SIAP DIPINANG
> SILA DILIHAT - LIHAT, DITIMANG - TIMANG... SEBELUM DIPUTUSKAN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Gom 7rait

Sudah mulai pendaftaran blom...?

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Sudah mulai pendaftaran blom...?


Mulainya lusa bang., jam 12 siang..sdh ada yg di incar kah?

----------


## rvidella

[quote=Robby Iwan]


> Sudah mulai pendaftaran blom...?


Mulainya lusa bang., jam 12 siang..sdh ada yg di incar kah?[/quote:1wr648ut]

aneh deh .... masak masa pemilihan tgl 25 tapi di agenda sudah dimulai dari tanggal 20

udah sekarang aja lahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh   ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

[quote=rvidella]


> Originally Posted by "Gom 7rait":3nf0941y
> 
> Sudah mulai pendaftaran blom...?
> 
> 
> Mulainya lusa bang., jam 12 siang..sdh ada yg di incar kah?


aneh deh .... masak masa pemilihan tgl 25 tapi di agenda sudah dimulai dari tanggal 20

udah sekarang aja lahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh   :: [/quote:3nf0941y]

SETUJUUU..tapi gimana om Ajiik ajaa ahh...  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Janganlah pak...
Biar yg belum baca forum hari ini gak kecewa...
terutama yang dari Timur.... ada pesen lewat PM... minta waktu soalnya gak bisa tiap hari monitor

----------


## cheung

> Sudah mulai pendaftaran blom...?


sorry om.. maksudnya gmn? apakah pendaftaran yg kmrn hrs didaftar ulang lg ato yg uda daftar kmrn uda msk itungan (jd ga usah daftar lg)?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Gak usah daftar Ms. Cheung...
Langsung aja hari Rabu, jam 12.00 pilih.. first come first serve...
pendaftaran kemaren buat liat animonya aja...

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Janganlah pak...
> Biar yg belum baca forum hari ini gak kecewa...
> terutama yang dari Timur.... ada pesen lewat PM... minta waktu soalnya gak bisa tiap hari monitor


SETUJUU JUGA...  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

[quote=Robby Iwan]


> Janganlah pak...
> Biar yg belum baca forum hari ini gak kecewa...
> terutama yang dari Timur.... ada pesen lewat PM... minta waktu soalnya gak bisa tiap hari monitor


SETUJUU JUGA...  :: [/quote:1lvbw6a0]
om robby udah ga sabar juga neh   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> udah sekarang aja lahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  
> 
> 
> SETUJUUU..tapi gimana om Ajiik ajaa ahh...


kritik pak ajik boleh gak? boleh lah yah?

banyak yang rancu dari postingan pak moderator terhormat .... oleh karena itu .... sabaiknya dimajukan ... gimana kalo jam 19:00PM malam ini

jadi udah boleh milih yak?

----------


## Soegianto

om dodo ma u  borong  nee  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Wah, dulu kita dikritik sama ......., sampai diadukan ke moderator.....
Sekarang giliran om Dodo yang kritik.... garis tangan.....

Btw, in term of harga jualnya di Jepang kita sudah dapat harga bagus karena dapat penurunan harga sekitar JPY 10,000. Sayangnya ini hanya cukup untuk menutupi apresiasi Yen   ::  

Menurunkan margin majalah? Mengapa tidak!! 
Bagaimana bila Majalah memberikan 20% diskon untuk Miyatake Shushui dari harga akhir yang diperoleh dalam proses lelang kepada setiap Partisipan yang mengambil Taniguchi Sanke... Tentu saja setelah mereka menang dalam proses lelangnya...  ::  

Masih kurang? Boleh usul koq   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Wah, dulu kita dikritik sama ......., sampai diadukan ke moderator.....
> Sekarang giliran om Dodo yang kritik.... garis tangan.....
> 
> Btw, in term of harga jualnya di Jepang kita sudah dapat harga bagus karena dapat penurunan harga sekitar JPY 10,000. Sayangnya ini hanya cukup untuk menutupi apresiasi Yen   
> 
> Menurunkan margin majalah? Mengapa tidak!! 
> Bagaimana bila Majalah memberikan 20% diskon untuk Miyatake Shushui dari harga akhir yang diperoleh dalam proses lelang kepada setiap Partisipan yang mengambil Taniguchi Sanke... Tentu saja setelah mereka menang dalam proses lelangnya...  
> 
> Masih kurang? Boleh usul koq


kaget baca postingan ini kok ada shushuinya ..... tapi bagus juga deh .... seperti buy 1 get 20% off promo 
dodo kritik karena pengen nyaplok ituuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu si no ## karena cuman mau yang itu doank ....
kalo gak dapet gak mau ikutan (ngambek mode: ON)

huehehehehehehehehehe

jadi udah bisa milih yah .....  ::  

Temen-temen ... sebenernya Taniguchi Sanke ini BETTER-DEAL ketimbang Taniguchi Kohaku yang GO
karena: Harganya dari jepang saja sudah discount 10,000 yen ... biasanya yang buka jalan emang kena charge lebih tinggi yah? Nah, sudah dipotong harga, dikasih bonus 1 warna lagi di ikannya ... yakni, SUMI-yatun ....

mau yang no ituuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Originally Posted by Gom 7rait
> 
> Sudah mulai pendaftaran blom...?
> 
> 
> sorry om.. maksudnya gmn? apakah pendaftaran yg kmrn hrs didaftar ulang lg ato yg uda daftar kmrn uda msk itungan (jd ga usah daftar lg)?


Yang kemaren itu kan bukan daftar "first come first serve" nya tante... itu kayaknya urun pendapat siapa yang mo GO dan siapa yang mo keeping dewe... habis pada pake nomer urut sih... (apa perlu agent Cik...?)

----------


## ad666

. . .wah ini nih . . menggiurkan . . yang diskon miyatake shusuinya apa sankenya ..?  ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Wah, dulu kita dikritik sama ......., sampai diadukan ke moderator.....
> Sekarang giliran om Dodo yang kritik.... garis tangan.....
> 
> Btw, in term of harga jualnya di Jepang kita sudah dapat harga bagus karena dapat penurunan harga sekitar JPY 10,000. Sayangnya ini hanya cukup untuk menutupi apresiasi Yen   
> 
> Menurunkan margin majalah? Mengapa tidak!! 
> Bagaimana bila Majalah memberikan 20% diskon untuk Miyatake Shushui dari harga akhir yang diperoleh dalam proses lelang kepada setiap Partisipan yang mengambil Taniguchi Sanke... Tentu saja setelah mereka menang dalam proses lelangnya...  
> ...


Better fish banding kohaku ne Bro, emang udah pasang kail sebelah nomer brapa Bro...? Bisa dipirit nggak...?

----------


## Gom 7rait

[quote=Robby Iwan]


> Sudah mulai pendaftaran blom...?


Mulainya lusa bang., jam 12 siang..sdh ada yg di incar kah?[/quote:1j2i70dg]

Hai Kang Robb...kumaha damang...? 
Ada sih yang masuk dihati, mudah-mudahan tidak masuk dihatinya DODO..., soalnya dia kayaknya didepan monitor terus...

----------


## Soegianto

kema rin infonya dodo kemall b awa2 komputeerrrrrrrrrrrr
bela2in gak tidur mau no yg ituuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  ::  
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> kema rin infonya dodo kemall b awa2 komputeerrrrrrrrrrrr
> bela2in gak tidur mau no yg ituuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu



soalnya no ## masih 16 tahun   ::

----------


## Soegianto

yu 16 .......................ages
tosai...  ::   ::   ::  
kapan ??? order langsung ????????
 ::  
hm  ::

----------


## Soegianto

otw nee  ::

----------


## ad666

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> kema rin infonya dodo kemall b awa2 komputeerrrrrrrrrrrr
> bela2in gak tidur mau no yg ituuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  
>   
> 
> 
> 
> soalnya no ## masih 16 tahun


 . . . mesti kuchibeni . . . :P

----------


## Soegianto

::   ::   ::  
ketahuan......................................hihi  hi   ::

----------


## rvidella

> ketahuan......................................hihi  hi


skak mat !!
balik ke taniguchi .... boleh titip no gak besok .... seharian di luar soalnya

----------


## Soegianto

titip sm siapa pak ?
bukannya keluar bw komputer di gendong di ranselll
back to 16 .........yokk

----------


## rvidella

> titip sm siapa pak ?
> bukannya keluar bw komputer di gendong di ranselll
> back to 16 .........yokk


pak titip yah ...... besok dari jam 7 pagi udah ke kantor orang nih

komputer kena virus
ransel robek digigit anjing

pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## cheung

om Ajik Yth... dengan segala kerendahan hati sy menyatakan mengundurkan diri berhubung harganya tidak sesuai dg budget yg sy persiapkan... very very sorry   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Sekadar Mengingatkan,

-. Hari Ini, Rabu, 25/3/09, Jam 12.00 waktu server - saat mulai memilih
-. Hadiah yang akan diberikan Taniguchi sebagai pemenang kegiatan ini:

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> om Ajik Yth... dengan segala kerendahan hati sy menyatakan mengundurkan diri berhubung harganya tidak sesuai dg budget yg sy persiapkan... very very sorry


Tetap Monitor Ms JC,
Mungkin pada level harga on budget, yang ditaksir masih available   ::

----------


## abiserpong

Abiserpong, TS-21.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Abiserpong, TS-21.


Penglaris nih...
Terimakasih pak Abi...  ::  TS - 21 is yours

----------


## benhur

Om saya ambil TS-03 ya

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Om saya ambil TS-03 ya


DONE   ::  Tks, pak Benhur

----------


## Ajik Raffles

GROUP I
1. abiserpong, TS-21
2. benhur, TS-03

----------


## wahyu

> titip sm siapa pak ?
> bukannya keluar bw komputer di gendong di ranselll
> back to 16 .........yokk


hahahaha.......om ikuttttttttt  ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

03   ::   ::   ::  

selamat pak ben

----------


## benhur

> 03     
> 
> selamat pak ben



03  ::   ::  
makasih do, kan satunya masih  ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Wah, kelihatannya hadiah taniguchi-san hanya akan diperebutkan om abi dan om ben aja nih. Hehehehe

Sesuai dengan aturan main, silakan pak soegi fei untuk mengambil sisa ikan di grup I. Biar grup II segera bisa dimulai...

----------


## Soegianto

bener nih pak sdh gak ada yg mau di group 1.asik  ::  
nanti malam sy posting sisa group 1nya...  ::

----------


## ad666

. . . sayang gaki 13 belum ada kabar . . .  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Wah, kelihatannya hadiah taniguchi-san hanya akan diperebutkan om abi dan om ben aja nih. Hehehehe
> 
> Sesuai dengan aturan main, silakan pak soegi fei untuk mengambil sisa ikan di grup I. Biar grup II segera bisa dimulai...


Saya ambil No.38,.. tadinya mau nunggu grup2.. tapi takut keduluan pa soegi-feikoi..(lumayan beda 200rb sama grup 2).


Indukannya 90an cm..anakan nya..?..yah..70an cm jg gk apa2..  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*GROUP I*
1. abiserpong, TS-21
2. benhur, TS-03
3. Robby Iwan, TS-38

Pak Soegi, sesuai dengan aturan main penarikan sisa grup I baru bisa dilakukan paling cepat 24 jam sejak pilihan terakhir dalam hal ini p Robby Iwan. Jadi tidak boleh ditarik malam ini, pak   ::

----------


## Soegianto

sdh siap2 masukin data eh........................  ::  .......... 
 ::  
pak rooby tahu saja   ::  
itu sdh masuk daftar list penarikan pak   ::  
oke2 ditunggu besok pak

----------


## gomaidy

Pak Ajik

Aku ambil TS 20 di group 1

GROUP 1
1.Abiserpong, TS-21
2.Benhur , TS-03
3.Robby Iwan, TS-38
4.Effendy , TS-20

----------


## Soegianto

Indukannya 90an cm..anakan nya..?..yah..70an cm jg gk apa2..  :: 

jd 70.5 makan2 yah pak  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pak Ajik
> 
> Aku ambil TS 20 di group 1
> 
> GROUP 1
> 1.Abiserpong, TS-21
> 2.Benhur , TS-03
> 3.Robby Iwan, TS-38
> 4.Effendy , TS-20


Mantap om fendy, gerbong mulai bergerak nih. Tapi jangan satu hari satu gerbong jalan dong, bisa lama kereta kedua bergeraknya. Hehehe

----------


## gomaidy

Thank U Pak Ajik.

he....he....he....

----------


## iwansetiawan

Pak Ajik, saya mau ikutan ambil sanke no. TS-34. 

Mudah-mudahan bisa bawa pulang Tosai. habis yang lain malu-malu mau ngambilnya. hehehe3...

Kalah loe brondong....

----------


## ad666

> Pak Ajik, saya mau ikutan ambil sanke no. TS-34. 
> 
> Mudah-mudahan bisa bawa pulang Tosai. habis yang lain malu-malu mau ngambilnya. hehehe3...
> 
> Kalah loe brondong....


. . . .wuis . .  gerbong 34 berangkat . . . gak tertarik miyatake shusui om . . . bagus-bagus loh . . .  . .  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pak Ajik, saya mau ikutan ambil sanke no. TS-34. 
> 
> Mudah-mudahan bisa bawa pulang Tosai. habis yang lain malu-malu mau ngambilnya. hehehe3...
> 
> Kalah loe brondong....


Welcome p iwan,
Dari lokasi langsung nih
Nice choice, pak

----------


## Soegianto

::   ::   ::  
saya kapan ambilya pak   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

GROUP 1
1.Abiserpong, TS-21
2.Benhur , TS-03
3.Robby Iwan, TS-38
4.Effendy , TS-20
5.Iwan Setiawan, TS-34

Pak soegi, malam ini sudah bisa ambil 4 ekor sanke untuk melengkapi grup 1, biar grup 2 bisa langsung dimulai

----------


## Soegianto

::   ::   ::  
akhirnya boleh pilih  ::   ::   ::   ::  
ts 02, 14 ,36 ,39   ::  
boleh lagi ?
tq

----------


## Robby Iwan

*Bantu update yang ikan sdh terpilih group 1*

----------


## Soegianto

takut ikan bpk gak ke up date yah   ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

> takut ikan bpk gak ke up date yah


Bukan, kali aja ikan2 ini yg dapet hadiah dari Taniguchi-san..  :: 

Yang bodynya serem TS03 dan TS21.., punya yang pilih duluan tuh..  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

GROUP 1 (3,5 juta)
1.Abiserpong, TS-21
2.Benhur , TS-03
3.Robby Iwan, TS-38
4.Effendy , TS-20
5.Iwan Setiawan, TS-34
6.Feikoi centre, TS-02
7.Feikoi centre, TS-14
8.Feikoi centre, TS-36
9.Feikoi centre, TS-39

GRUP 2 (3,3 juta)
1.
2.

Silakan

----------


## rvidella

pak ajik .... dan pak soegi

karena fei koi adalah pemilik taniguchi sanke ini .... jika kita berminat sama ikan yang beliau pilih
apa boleh di take over?

just a question dulu nih .....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> pak ajik .... dan pak soegi
> 
> karena fei koi adalah pemilik taniguchi sanke ini .... jika kita berminat sama ikan yang beliau pilih
> apa boleh di take over?
> 
> just a question dulu nih .....


Rencananya bakal ada putaran kedua, tp belum ada ide bgmn sebaiknya dilakukan agar semua pihak hepi termasuk yang sudah pilih duluan

----------


## Soegianto

sanke ini disiapkan memang utk acaranya kois 
rencananya memang utk belajar tategoi sambil happy2 dpt koi berkwalitas..............
keputusan sepenuhnya dipihak panitia .
kalau bpk ada rencana beli di fei hrganya 5jt / ek pak   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## asfenv

AsfenV, Jakarta,....TS-25....

Om Ajik,.....jangan bingung bingung untuk membuat penggemar Koi Happy untuk acara ini ,...mungkin turunin aja harganya,....pasti pada semangat lagi...,..he.he..he...

kalau ada penurunan Harga,..tolong sms dan Info ya Om Ajik,......

THanks Om ajik dan OM Soegi...

----------


## Soegianto

kalau mau naikin hrg di smms juga yah pak  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> AsfenV, Jakarta,....TS-25....
> 
> Om Ajik,.....jangan bingung bingung untuk membuat penggemar Koi Happy untuk acara ini ,...mungkin turunin aja harganya,....pasti pada semangat lagi...,..he.he..he...
> 
> kalau ada penurunan Harga,..tolong sms dan Info ya Om Ajik,......
> 
> THanks Om ajik dan OM Soegi...


Harga sudah turun dengan sendirinya sesuai dengan grupnya om   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*MASIH TERSEDIA UNTUK DIPILIH*

----------


## asfenv

Pak Ajik,..

TS-25 udah saya pilih,...coba check......  ::  






AsfenV, Jakarta,....TS-25....

Om Ajik,.....jangan bingung bingung untuk membuat penggemar Koi Happy untuk acara ini ,...mungkin turunin aja harganya,....pasti pada semangat lagi...,..he.he..he...

kalau ada penurunan Harga,..tolong sms dan Info ya Om Ajik,......

THanks Om ajik dan OM Soegi...

----------


## Soegianto

::  
yah pak tks juga  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pak Ajik,..
> 
> TS-25 udah saya pilih,...coba check......


Oops... sorry, sudah ada penglaris di Grup 2   ::  

GROUP 1 (3,5 juta)
1.Abiserpong, TS-21
2.Benhur , TS-03
3.Robby Iwan, TS-38
4.Effendy , TS-20
5.Iwan Setiawan, TS-34
6.Feikoi centre, TS-02
7.Feikoi centre, TS-14
8.Feikoi centre, TS-36
9.Feikoi centre, TS-39

GRUP 2 (3,3 juta)
1. asfenv, TS-25
2.

----------


## teguh ws

Mas Ajik,
Saya sebenarnya terpikat pada No.39...eee ternyata orang Cakung sudah ambil. Apa bisa ya panitia maksa orang Cakung itu untuk melepaskannya?   ::  

Kalau orang Cakung-nya setuju dan aturan memungkinkan, saya ambil No.39 dan No.07. Kalau tidak bisa lagi, saya ambil No.07 dan No.10.

Tengkiu,
Teguh WS

----------


## rvidella

> Mas Ajik,
> Saya sebenarnya terpikat pada No.39...eee ternyata orang Cakung sudah ambil. Apa bisa ya panitia maksa orang Cakung itu untuk melepaskannya?   
> 
> Kalau orang Cakung-nya setuju dan aturan memungkinkan, saya ambil No.39 dan No.07. Kalau tidak bisa lagi, saya ambil No.07 dan No.10.
> 
> Tengkiu,
> Teguh WS



same question per kemaren

----------


## Soegianto

selamet datang on teguh cogan (cowok ganteng)
apakabarnya?
wah mau borong utk kolam baru yah ? 2ekor 1 kolam pasti jumbo pak hehehe

 ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Mas TWS,
Pada akhirnya kita harus menerima kenyataan dengan siapa kita berhadapan. Mengambil paksa dari pelukannya hampir mustahil, tapi mungkin kita bisa memaksanya membuat game pada putaran kedua nanti  

Untuk calon partisipan lain please hati-hati kalau ada yang diminati cepat2lah ambil keputusan karena kita berhadapan dengan monster koi yang siap mencabut pilihan kita keluar daftar, hahaha 

GROUP 1 (3,5 juta)
1.Abiserpong, TS-21
2.Benhur , TS-03
3.Robby Iwan, TS-38
4.Effendy , TS-20
5.Iwan Setiawan, TS-34
6.Feikoi centre, TS-02
7.Feikoi centre, TS-14
8.Feikoi centre, TS-36
9.Feikoi centre, TS-39

GRUP 2 (3,3 juta)
1. asfenv, TS-25
2.TWS, TS-7
3.TWS, TS-10

----------


## teguh ws

Benar mas Ajik. Tadi kan cuma menggelitik om Sugi....  ::   Dianya rela-rela aja, kali ya. Tapi kita semua mesti komit pada aturan....kecuali kalau om Sugi maksa kita semua untuk menyerahkan pilihannya tersebut.....he he...apa boleh buat...  ::  

Tengkiu,
Teguh WS

----------


## Soegianto

::  ikut ikut bagaimana hasil musyawarahnya...

----------


## iwansetiawan

wahhh... sudah merambah ke group II nih nampaknya. 

Bagi rekan-rekan kois, ayo segera tetapkan pilihan... kalo kebanyakan nanya keburu disosot orang... siapa cepat dia dapat.

kalo dilihat dari indukannya mah.. nih ikan menurut saya bisa jadi dahsyat bow...

----------


## Soegianto

info
mr abi ts 21 lunas
mr efendy ts 20 lunas
tks

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*TANIGUCHI SANKE KEEPING CONTEST
DAFTAR PESERTA SEMENTARA
*
*GROUP 1 (3,5 juta)*
1.Abiserpong, TS-21 - LUNAS
2.Benhur , TS-03
3.Robby Iwan, TS-38
4.Effendy , TS-20 - LUNAS
5.Iwan Setiawan, TS-34
6.Feikoi centre, TS-02
7.Feikoi centre, TS-14
8.Feikoi centre, TS-36
9.Feikoi centre, TS-39

*GRUP 2 (3,3 juta)*
1. asfenv, TS-25
2.TWS, TS-7
3.TWS, TS-10

Pak soegi, kalau sampai malam ini jumlah grup II tidak bertambah silakan mengambil 6 ekor koi untuk menggenapi grup ini   ::

----------


## Soegianto

ts 04
ts 08
ts 11
ts 23
ts 31
ts 35
ok pak ini 6ek yg sy tarik utk ronde ke 2 tks   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*TANIGUCHI SANKE KEEPING CONTEST
DAFTAR PESERTA SEMENTARA
*
*GROUP 1 (3,5 juta)*
1.Abiserpong, TS-21 - LUNAS
2.Benhur , TS-03
3.Robby Iwan, TS-38
4.Effendy , TS-20 - LUNAS
5.Iwan Setiawan, TS-34
6.Feikoi centre, TS-02
7.Feikoi centre, TS-14
8.Feikoi centre, TS-36
9.Feikoi centre, TS-39

*GRUP 2 (3,3 juta)*
1. asfenv, TS-25
2.TWS, TS-7
3.TWS, TS-10
4.Feikoi centre, TS-04
5.Feikoi centre, TS-08
6.Feikoi centre, TS-11
7.Feikoi centre, TS-23
8.Feikoi centre, TS-31
9.Feikoi centre, TS-35

GRUP 3 (3,1 juta)
1.
2.
3.

Silakan grup 3, bagi yang berminat. Total sementara sudah 8 peserta

----------


## Soegianto

Reply with quote Post Posted: Tue Mar 31, 2009 7:20 pm
Re: Taniguchi Sanke Keeping Contest
TANIGUCHI SANKE KEEPING CONTEST
DAFTAR PESERTA SEMENTARA

GROUP 1 (3,5 juta)
1.Abiserpong, TS-21 - LUNAS
2.Benhur , TS-03  - LUNAS
3.Robby Iwan, TS-38
4.Effendy , TS-20 - LUNAS
5.Iwan Setiawan, TS-34
6.Feikoi centre, TS-02
7.Feikoi centre, TS-14
8.Feikoi centre, TS-36
9.Feikoi centre, TS-39

GRUP 2 (3,3 juta)
1. asfenv, TS-25
2.TWS, TS-7
3.TWS, TS-10
4.Feikoi centre, TS-04
5.Feikoi centre, TS-08
6.Feikoi centre, TS-11
7.Feikoi centre, TS-23
8.Feikoi centre, TS-31
9.Feikoi centre, TS-35

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*MASIH TERSEDIA UNTUK DIPILIH*

----------


## rvidella

hmmmmmm akhirnya bisa masuk juga ke forum

Pak Ajik & Pak Soegi ..... aku ambil no 9

Ada yang bilang jangan ambil yang hitamnya sudah tegas huehehehehehe aku mau pilih yang itemnya udah ngonjreng
huehehehehehe

kita di 1st national grow out dapat ikan batch yang sama .... menurut banyak orang kualitas, secara beni dan shiroji hampir sama .... nah yang ini kenapa GOOD-DEAL ... karena beni dan shiroji dari foto terlihat sama, PLUS disini dikasih warna tambahan (SUMI-yatun), plus harga wuah .... harga taniguchi kohaku udah diskon aja masih di 4jt ... disini mulainya aja dari 3,5jt ... ini sekarang di 3,1 jt yah .... so I take 1, pak soegi

Naksir sebetulnya yang no 3 .... diambil om benhur ..... naksir lagi no 2, diambil ama om soegi .... gara gara gak bisa akses ke internet .... beberapa hari ini sebetulnya semedi buat nentuin pilihan ..... ini sebenernya buat belajar keeping yah ... and saya berharap sanke no 9 bisa di-poles dan di-finish lah ... secara sumi sih udah menang kayaknya huehehehehehehehehehehe

ayo lah ngadu sama 20 peserta sebelumnya diatas ..... hadiah TV berwarna apa mesin cuci nih boss?

nanti kalo semedi, ada petuah buat ambil lagi .... aku ambil lagi, pak ajik   ::

----------


## rvidella

baru nyadar .... bonexxx kok gak ada yang nyebur kesini yah'?   ::

----------


## Soegianto

suhu dodo turun gunung nihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  ::

----------


## rvidella

> suhu dodo turun gunung nihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


diatas dingin
disini .... hmmmmm ada taniguchi sanke

----------


## Soegianto

hm nya tambah ?
atau hm...........  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> baru nyadar .... bonexxx kok gak ada yang nyebur kesini yah'?


disitu kedingin an om. di sini hangatttttttttttttttt   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*TANIGUCHI SANKE KEEPING CONTEST
DAFTAR PESERTA SEMENTARA
*
*GROUP 1 (3,5 juta)*
1.Abiserpong, TS-21 - LUNAS
2.Benhur , TS-03
3.Robby Iwan, TS-38
4.Effendy , TS-20 - LUNAS
5.Iwan Setiawan, TS-34
6.Feikoi centre, TS-02
7.Feikoi centre, TS-14
8.Feikoi centre, TS-36
9.Feikoi centre, TS-39

*GRUP 2 (3,3 juta)*
1. asfenv, TS-25
2.TWS, TS-7
3.TWS, TS-10
4.Feikoi centre, TS-04
5.Feikoi centre, TS-08
6.Feikoi centre, TS-11
7.Feikoi centre, TS-23
8.Feikoi centre, TS-31
9.Feikoi centre, TS-35

*GRUP 3 (3,1 juta)*
1. Dodo, TS-09
2.
3.

Pak Soegi, silakan ditarik lagi malam ini untuk sisa GRUP 3   ::

----------


## Soegianto

ts 06
ts 12
ts 13
ts 18
ts 19
ts 24
ts 27
ts 29

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*TANIGUCHI SANKE KEEPING CONTEST
DAFTAR PESERTA SEMENTARA
*
*GROUP 1 (3,5 juta)*
1.Abiserpong, TS-21 - LUNAS
2.Benhur , TS-03
3.Robby Iwan, TS-38
4.Effendy , TS-20 - LUNAS
5.Iwan Setiawan, TS-34
6.Feikoi centre, TS-02
7.Feikoi centre, TS-14
8.Feikoi centre, TS-36
9.Feikoi centre, TS-39

*GRUP 2 (3,3 juta)*
1. asfenv, TS-25
2.TWS, TS-7
3.TWS, TS-10
4.Feikoi centre, TS-04
5.Feikoi centre, TS-08
6.Feikoi centre, TS-11
7.Feikoi centre, TS-23
8.Feikoi centre, TS-31
9.Feikoi centre, TS-35

*GRUP 3 (3,1 juta)*
1.Dodo, TS-09
2.Feikoi centre, TS-06
3.Feikoi centre, TS-12
4.Feikoi centre, TS-13
5.Feikoi centre, TS-18
6.Feikoi centre, TS-19
7.Feikoi centre, TS-24
8.Feikoi centre, TS-27
9.Feikoi centre, TS-29

GRUP 4 (2,9 juta)
1.
2.
3.

Silakan...

Pak Soegi, apa koi - koi ini sudah sampai di jkt?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*MASIH TERSEDIA UNTUK DIPILIH*

----------


## Soegianto

koi sdh tiba tadi subuh pak `4 april maju dr schedule
kondisi baik dan bertambah ukuran besarnya...........

----------


## teguh ws

Syukurlah.... Sudah kelihatan kandidat pemenangnya, pak?

TWS

----------


## Soegianto

haha belum pak

----------


## Soegianto

ts 01
ts 05
ts 15
ts 16
ts 17
ts 22
ts 26
ts 28
ts 30
ok pak

----------


## Soegianto

up date 6 april

GROUP 1 (3,5 juta)
1.Abiserpong, TS-21 - LUNAS
2.Benhur , TS-03 - LUNAS
3.Robby Iwan, TS-38
4.Effendy , TS-20 - LUNAS
5.Iwan Setiawan, TS-34


GRUP 2 (3,3 juta)
1. asfenv, TS-25
2.TWS, TS-7
3.TWS, TS-10


GRUP 3 (3,1 juta)
1.Dodo, TS-09 - LUNAS

----------


## rvidella

asoy namaku masyukkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## odil kokoy

Pak Ajik?pak Sugi, sekarang udah Gerbong terakhir atau masih gerbong pangais bungsu   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

msh 1 gerbong 
no yg tersedia
32 ,33,37, 40, 41, 42 , 43, 44, 45

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Ok, ini adalah putaran terakhir untuk Taniguchi Sanke....
Semua koi yang telah diambil Pak Soegi kembali available untuk dipilih
Harga sesuai dengan Grup yang dibagi menurut pengambilan pak Soegi
Mudah - mudahan ini memudahkan bagi peminat karena kualitas tersedia berdasarkan budget
Dan dilakukan oleh juri kontes kelas nasional   ::  

Pemilihan dilakukan dengan cara first come first serve
Batas akhir pemilihan Jumat, 10 April 2009, jam 21.00 waktu server

Ikan sudah tiba di Jakarta, sejak Jumat, 3 April 2009
Bagi yang ingin melihat langsung silakan datang ke feikoi centre 

Berikut Ikan Yang Masih Bisa Dipilih:

*GROUP 1 (3,5 juta)*
1. TS-02
2. TS-14
3. TS-36
4. TS-39



*GRUP 2 (3,3 juta)*
1. TS-04
2. TS-08
3. TS-11
4. TS-23
5. TS-31
6. TS-35



*GRUP 3 (3,1 juta)*
1. TS-06
2. TS-12
3. TS-13
4. TS-18
5. TS-19
6. TS-24
7. TS-27
8. TS-29 



*GRUP 4 (2,9 juta)*
1. TS-01
2. TS-05
3. TS-15
4. TS-16
5. TS-17
6. TS-22
7. TS-26
8. TS-28
9. TS-30



*GRUP 5 (2,7 juta)*
1. TS-32
2. TS-33
3. TS-37
4. TS-40
5. TS-41
6. TS-42
7. TS-43
8. TS-44
9. TS-45




*YANG SUDAH TERPILIH*
1.Benhur , TS-03
2.TWS, TS-7
3.Dodo, TS-09
4.TWS, TS-10
5.Effendy , TS-20
6.Abiserpong, TS-21
7. asfenv, TS-25
8.Iwan Setiawan, TS-34
9.Robby Iwan, TS-38




*SILAKAN*  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Wah, mungkin saya harus memelopori untuk ikut serta ya...
Mohon maaf bapak2, rasanya saya tidak kuat untuk tidak meminang koi - koi cantik ini...
Saya ikut serta dan mengambil pilihan *TS-02*   ::

----------


## teguh ws

A conteder for first place.....

----------


## Soegianto

gak tahan yah pakkkkkk  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## teguh ws

Memang mas Ajik & om Sugi ini so smart....cantik dalam mengusik "birahi" orang... Ini lho yang bikin saya kangen untuk mengintip forum yang selalu "bergairah" ini....

----------


## Soegianto

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
pak ajik birahi ??????????????????
ah masa  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
and pak teguh kangen  ::   ::   ::   ::  

serem  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

kaburrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  ::

----------


## teguh ws

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
ampun mr java koi akibat kurang tidur berhari2 jadi bacanya slippp...........

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> pak ajik birahi ??????????????????
> ah masa       
> and pak teguh kangen     
> 
> serem      
> 
> kaburrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Lebih tepatnya.... orgasme, pak   ::

----------


## Soegianto

wow  ::  
seremmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## odil kokoy

Pak Ajik \Pak Soegie, saya ikutan TS 01  ::   ::  , tapi  dijamin yah sirip depan yang sobek dapat kembali pulih  ::   ::  , klo engga bisa tolong di tukar dengan yang lain.  ::   ::  Thx

----------


## Soegianto

selamet bergabung pak 
siripnya tadi sore sdh sy potong ssedikit mudah2an nyambung kalau tdk nanti di ganti gpp
hehehehe trent baru gaaransi sirip nih  ::   ::   ::

----------


## odil kokoy

Ok pak.  ::   ::   Thx yaaaa.....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pak Ajik \Pak Soegie, saya ikutan TS 01   , tapi  dijamin yah sirip depan yang sobek dapat kembali pulih   , klo engga bisa tolong di tukar dengan yang lain.   Thx


Kelihatannya ngikutin trend sukses sebelumnya nih, pak hasan. Liat koi langsung baru pilih. Pengalaman sebagai kuda hitam bikin PD abis

Kira2 spt apa isi kolam pak hasan. Ada shiro dengan mulut retak, ada sanke robek sirip. Semuanya buy back guarantee. Just curious pak, di rumah sebetulnya kolam atau panti ikan cacat? Hahahaha

----------


## odil kokoy

Wah pak Ajik aya...aya.... wae  ::   ::   ::  Malu kita deh......  ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

heeh yeuh om ajik mah aya aya wae pak...
kumaha pak kedah na mah nambih atuh hiji deui jadi lewih seru yeuh hehehee

----------


## odil kokoy

Aya discount khusus yeuh......pa Sugie.......  ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

aduhh om anu iyeu mah teu aya discount na..........

discount di tabung dulu keur selanjutnya mun aya balanja di feikoi keu di pasihan best price..........
moal diawiskeun pak ....iue mah good koi good kwality sareng sae harga na.

tambah om satu lagi jadi biar tambah seru candak anu pola na antik  ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> aduhh om anu iyeu mah teu aya discount na..........
> 
> discount di tabung dulu keur selanjutnya mun aya balanja di feikoi keu di pasihan best price..........
> moal diawiskeun pak ....iue mah good koi good kwality sareng sae harga na.
> 
> tambah om satu lagi jadi biar tambah seru candak anu pola na antik


yang artinya .....

datang aja ke fei koi pasti discount besar-besaran .... sok atuh yuk serbu

----------


## Soegianto

kaburrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  rrrrrrr  ::

----------


## e4gler4y

Pak Soegi,
Kalo kondisi sirip TS-11 bagaimana ya Pak? Rada tertarik nih liat no 11.
Thanks,
Teddy

----------


## Soegianto

ts 11  baik hanya sirip nya datang sdh pecah tapi bisa kembali

----------


## chivas

> 


nish fish.....
siapa kira2 pemilik barunya yg beruntung yah...?
maukah dia melepaskannya..?
boleh di bid lg ngga nih....  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Dear Chivas sang Predator....
Yang ini bakal gw keep dulu... terserah lu mau berapa hari camping di kolam gw  ::  
Btw, ini khan souvenir dari om Beryl   ::   Thank ya om... buat Taniguchi Sanke + 100 zak semen kolam di Wijaya   ::   ::   ::

----------


## chivas

kasih dong om....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Dear Chivas sang Predator....
> Yang ini bakal gw keep dulu... terserah lu mau berapa hari camping di kolam gw  
> Btw, ini khan souvenir dari om Beryl    Thank ya om... buat Taniguchi Sanke + 100 zak semen kolam di Wijaya



ini apaan sih .... gak ngerti
yang punya kan om ajik, kok om chivas masih nanya juga?
terus kok jadi souvenir dari om beryl .... and 100 zak apaan sih
gue gak ngerti, tapi mau tahuuuuuuu aja .....

jadi jelasin duonk

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Chivas adalah predator ganas saat ini, dia bisa datang dari kolam ke kolam dan mengingat penghuninya. Bila "tiba waktunya", dia akan melakukan segala cara untuk mengambilalih ikan yang sudah ada dalam catatannya, mulai dari bujuk rayu rupiah sampai ancaman untuk camping di pinggir kolam. Hehehe

Kelihatannya TS-02 ini sudah diincarnya, padahal ini souvenir dari om beryl. Hehehe

----------


## mrbunta

> Chivas adalah predator ganas saat ini, dia bisa datang dari kolam ke kolam dan mengingat penghuninya. Bila "tiba waktunya", dia akan melakukan segala cara untuk mengambilalih ikan yang sudah ada dalam catatannya, mulai dari bujuk rayu rupiah sampai ancaman untuk camping di pinggir kolam. Hehehe
> 
> Kelihatannya TS-02 ini sudah diincarnya, padahal ini souvenir dari om beryl. Hehehe


wuahhhhhhhhhhhh ini sih namanya predator kelas kakap.   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Chivas adalah predator ganas saat ini, dia bisa datang dari kolam ke kolam dan mengingat penghuninya. Bila "tiba waktunya", dia akan melakukan segala cara untuk mengambilalih ikan yang sudah ada dalam catatannya, mulai dari bujuk rayu rupiah sampai ancaman untuk camping di pinggir kolam. Hehehe
> 
> Kelihatannya TS-02 ini sudah diincarnya, padahal ini souvenir dari om beryl. Hehehe
> 
> 
> wuahhhhhhhhhhhh ini sih namanya predator kelas kakap.


souvenir dari om beryl maksudnya apa?

bener bener oon nih

o yah .... yang predator sudah ngerti 
saya rasa ini harus diatasi dengan pawang predator ... memanggil para pawang untuk datang menangkap si predator di kalimalang   ::

----------


## mrbunta

ane jadi penonton aja dehhh.
daripada ikan ku gak di kirim   ::

----------


## rvidella

> ane jadi penonton aja dehhh.
> daripada ikan ku gak di kirim



justru mau panggil u boss 
buat nangkep si chipas ini

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ane jadi penonton aja dehhh.
> daripada ikan ku gak di kirim  
> 
> 
> 
> justru mau panggil u boss 
> buat nangkep si chipas ini


ampun ommmm .gak ngatasi   ::

----------


## Soegianto

kalau mau tangkap chivas bsk jumat ada di feikoi  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> kalau mau tangkap chivas bsk jumat ada di feikoi


wuahhhhhhhhhhh pasang pukat harimau aja biar gak lepas.   ::   ::

----------


## chivas

Friday...I'm coming feikoi....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hayo, ini hari terakhir untuk pilih2 taniguchi sanke cantik bersertifikat ini. Bagi yang ingin melihat langsung sebelum memilih, silakan kunjungi fei koi. Bagi peserta yang sudah mau mengambil ikan dipersilakan, tetapi p soegi menyarankan hari minggu sekalian pul kumpul pada saat makan siang. Ada jamuan khusus dari pak soegi

*UP DATE PESERTA*
1.Odil kokoy, TS-01
2.Ajik, TS-02
3.Benhur , TS-03
4.TWS, TS-7
5.Dodo, TS-09
6.TWS, TS-10
7.Effendy , TS-20
8.Abiserpong, TS-21
9.asfenv, TS-25
10.Iwan Setiawan, TS-34
11.Robby Iwan, TS-38

----------


## Ajik Raffles

JANGAN LUPA HADIAHNYA

----------


## Ajik Raffles

PILIHAN YANG MASIH TERSEDIA

*GROUP 1 (3,5 juta)*
1. TS-14
2. TS-36
3. TS-39



*GRUP 2 (3,3 juta)*
1. TS-04
2. TS-08
3. TS-11
4. TS-23
5. TS-31
6. TS-35



*GRUP 3 (3,1 juta)*
1. TS-06
2. TS-12
3. TS-13
4. TS-18
5. TS-19
6. TS-24
7. TS-27
8. TS-29 



*GRUP 4 (2,9 juta)*
1. TS-05
2. TS-15
3. TS-16
4. TS-17
5. TS-22
6. TS-26
7. TS-28
8. TS-30



*GRUP 5 (2,7 juta)*
1. TS-32
2. TS-33
3. TS-37
4. TS-40
5. TS-41
6. TS-42
7. TS-43
8. TS-44
9. TS-45



*SILAKAN*  ::

----------


## Soegianto

hari terakhir nih..................tul yah pak ajik ?
info koi mania sankenya makannya rakus2 kans utk grownya besar........

----------


## odil kokoy

Pa Soegi kumaha nu urang engeus cageur?  ::   ::   geus dibere dahar deui can?  ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

anu bpk tos di gunting harus na mah bisa tumbuh and jadi sae deui........
 .. makannya pak mantap hebring sadayana rakus2........ieu dinten terakhir pak kumaha bpk jd nambih deui ? anu pola antik ??
wah pak sdh lama gak tulis dan bicara sunda jadi bingung ... kembali ke stelan nasional bahasa indonesia mode on  ::

----------


## Soegianto

sdh tutup blm pak ajik  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Malam ini jam 21.00 wkt server baru closed

----------


## Soegianto

selamet kepada peserta keeping kontes sanke taniguci 
ada tambahan 1 peserta pak abiserpong dg no  18 dan mohon maaf pada forum pak abi dan kawan2 pak william.ronny,edwin,dan dodo datang ke fei sebelum penutupan dan joint 1ekor lagi dan minta tolong untuk dipostingkan ke forum tapi sayanya yg lupa.........mohon maklum yg sebesar2nya...

UP DATE PESERTA 
1.Odil kokoy, TS-01
2.Ajik, TS-02
3.Benhur , TS-03
4.TWS, TS-7
5.Dodo, TS-09
6.TWS, TS-10
7.abiserpong, ts 18
8.Effendy , TS-20
9.Abiserpong, TS-21
10.asfenv, TS-25
11.Iwan Setiawan, TS-34
12.Robby Iwan, TS-3

tks

----------


## Soegianto

UP DATE PESERTA
1.Odil kokoy, TS-01 lunas
2.Ajik, TS-02 lunas
3.Benhur , TS-03 lunas
4.TWS, TS-7 lunas
5.Dodo, TS-09 lunas
6.TWS, TS-10 lunas
7.abiserpong, ts 18 lunas
8.Effendy , TS-20 lunas
9.Abiserpong, TS-21 lunas
10.asfenv, TS-25 lunas
11.Iwan Setiawan, TS-34 lunas
12.Robby Iwan, TS-3 lunas

selamet berlombaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaa

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*Taniguchi Sanke Keeping Contest*
*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*

*KRITERIA PENJURIAN*
1. Pada akhir kegiatan Koi akan dinilai Dewan Juri berdasarkan foto yang diposting di forum. 
2. Partisipan harus memposting foto ikan sebelum periode penjurian dimulai pada tanggal 15 Oktober 2009 dan selambat  lambatnya tanggal 31 Oktober 2009. Foto diambil selambat  lambatnya 15 hari sebelum batas akhir kegiatan
3. Peserta diminta memberikan informasi yang jujur mengenai ukuran koi pada saat dinilai
4. Berhubung koi partisipan dalam keeping contest ini memiliki kualitas hampir setara dengan ukuran yang tidak berbeda jauh, maka kriteria utama penjurian didasarkan pada keindahan koi secara keseluruhan dengan tidak melupakan unsur pertumbuhan badan dan perkembangan kualitas kulit, terutama sumi
5. Setiap Dewan Juri akan memilih 3 koi berdasarkan urutan prioritasnya 
6. Koi pilihan pertama akan mendapatkan nilai 4, pilihan kedua akan mendapatkan nilai 2, dan koi pilihan ketiga mendapatkan nilai 1
7. Seluruh nilai yang diperoleh akan diakumulasikan dan koi yang mendapatkan nilai akumulasi tertinggi ditetapkan sebagai pemenang denga gelar Grand Champion, sementara yang mendapat akumulasi nilai tertinggi kedua akan ditetapkan sebagai reserve grand champion 

*DEWAN JURI*
1. Soegianto  Feikoi centre
2. Ayi Sutarman  Stars Nishikigoi Centre
3. Datta Iradian Sutomo  KOIs

*HADIAH*
*Grand Champion*
1. 1 (satu) ekor sanke dari Taniguchi Koi Farm
2. Uang Tunai Rp 500,000 dari Majalah KOI-S
3. Diskon belanja di Feikoi Centre sebesar Rp 900,000 untuk seluruh barang
4. Gratis berlangganan majalah KOI-S sebanyak 12 edisi yang dapat ditransfer ke pihak ketiga

*Reserve Grand Champion*
1. Uang Tunai Rp 300,000 dari Majalah KOI-S
2. Diskon belanja di Feikoi Centre sebesar Rp 600,000 untuk seluruh barang
3. Gratis berlangganan majalah KOI-S sebanyak 6 edisi yang dapat ditransfer ke pihak ketiga

*LAIN  LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur akan diputuskan kemudian sesuai kelaziman dan menjadi wewenang KOIs selaku penyelenggara untuk mengatur dan menetapkannya

*Kegiatan ini berlangsung atas partisipasi Feikoi Centre*

*PARTISIPAN*

1.Odil kokoy, TS-01
2.Ajik, TS-02
3.Benhur , TS-03
4.TWS, TS-7
5.Dodo, TS-09
6.TWS, TS-10
7. abiserpong, TS-18
8.Effendy , TS-20
9.Abiserpong, TS-21
10.asfenv, TS-25
11.Iwan Setiawan, TS-34
12.Robby Iwan, TS-38


 

*HADIAH YANG DIPEREBUTKAN*



*SELAMAT BERTANDING*

----------


## benhur

Om saya mau info ikan no 3 sudah berpulang   ::   ::   lompat dan ndak ada yg tau dan pembantu di rumah juga langsung kubur itu ikan ndak difoto dulu  ::  jadi dengan berat hati saya mengundurkan dari acara ini ya

----------


## dattairadian

sayang sekali... no.3 kandidat kuat juara...   ::

----------


## odil kokoy

> Om saya mau info ikan no 3 sudah berpulang     lompat dan ndak ada yg tau dan pembantu di rumah juga langsung kubur itu ikan ndak difoto dulu  jadi dengan berat hati saya mengundurkan dari acara ini ya


Wah sayang sekali Oom Benhur "Turut Berduka Cita" Jujur  No.3 itu pilihan saya yang pertama

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Wah, saya ikut menyesal om Ben....
Saya dengar ada satu lagi yang juga berpulang...
Hanya belum dikonfirmasi di forum ini...
Sorry guys....  ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Om saya mau info ikan no 3 sudah berpulang     lompat dan ndak ada yg tau dan pembantu di rumah juga langsung kubur itu ikan ndak difoto dulu  jadi dengan berat hati saya mengundurkan dari acara ini ya


wahhhh kog bisa..............
teman peserta  yg jg kena musibah :
1ekor ikan peserta ts 20 juga berpulang ...........
dan ts 34 juga berpulang karena lompat keluar kolam 

turut sedih  ::

----------


## ad666

turut berduka  ::

----------


## h_andria

> turut berduka


saya hanya bisa mengucapkan...
sabar ...
semoga kelak mendapat ganti yg lebih baik...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Sorry, om...   ::  
Yang berpulang kandidat juara semua
Keep the spirit on   ::

----------


## Kokok

Hyarihato = pendugaan timbulnya bahaya, jangan ada yang terulang lagi dong!

----------


## asfenv

OM,.Soegi dan OM Ajik,...

Sertificate ikan inin udah ada belum,.....?,..punyaku nomor 25 ya,.....sampe sekarang masih berenang dikolam ku,.....\

kalau sertificatenya udah ada,..tolong dikirim ya OM,...

Tahnks Om,...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> OM,.Soegi dan OM Ajik,...
> 
> Sertificate ikan inin udah ada belum,.....?,..punyaku nomor 25 ya,.....sampe sekarang masih berenang dikolam ku,.....\
> 
> kalau sertificatenya udah ada,..tolong dikirim ya OM,...
> 
> Tahnks Om,...


Ada dipegang p soegi. Diupdate fotonya dong, om   ::

----------


## Soegianto

sertifikat ada di sy hehehe..nti diatur distribusinya ....  ::

----------


## abiserpong

HI Om soegi........   ::  
Sudah 1/2 jalan ( 3 bulan ), gimana ni........   ::  
Tolong dikoordinir, sudah cukup lama vakum...........  ::

----------


## Soegianto

> HI Om soegi........   
> Sudah 1/2 jalan ( 3 bulan ), gimana ni........   
> Tolong dikoordinir, sudah cukup lama vakum...........


ya yah gak terasa perasaan barub aja bulan kemarin.............
teman2 ksh infonya dong sdh sampai mana nih perkembangan ikan nya

----------


## Rova

> sayang sekali... no.3 kandidat kuat juara...


sudah liat perkembangan terbaru ikanya om?

----------


## dattairadian

> Originally Posted by dattairadian
> 
> sayang sekali... no.3 kandidat kuat juara...  
> 
> 
> sudah liat perkembangan terbaru ikanya om?





> Om saya mau info ikan no 3 sudah berpulang     lompat dan ndak ada yg tau dan pembantu di rumah juga langsung kubur itu ikan ndak difoto dulu  jadi dengan berat hati saya mengundurkan dari acara ini ya

----------


## abiserpong

> *Taniguchi Sanke Keeping Contest*
> *TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
> 
> *KRITERIA PENJURIAN*
> 1. Pada akhir kegiatan Koi akan dinilai Dewan Juri berdasarkan foto yang diposting di forum. 
> 2. Partisipan harus memposting foto ikan sebelum periode penjurian dimulai pada tanggal 15 Oktober 2009 dan selambat  lambatnya tanggal 31 Oktober 2009. Foto diambil selambat  lambatnya 15 hari sebelum batas akhir kegiatan
> 3. Peserta diminta memberikan informasi yang jujur mengenai ukuran koi pada saat dinilai
> 4. Berhubung koi partisipan dalam keeping contest ini memiliki kualitas hampir setara dengan ukuran yang tidak berbeda jauh, maka kriteria utama penjurian didasarkan pada keindahan koi secara keseluruhan dengan tidak melupakan unsur pertumbuhan badan dan perkembangan kualitas kulit, terutama sumi
> 5. Setiap Dewan Juri akan memilih 3 koi berdasarkan urutan prioritasnya 
> ...


Barusan abis foto...., om- om silahkan up load foto ikannya....   ::

----------


## Soegianto

aduh jd ngerepotin om abi nih
btw
tks

----------


## odil kokoy

Lapor Boss ini   TS 01 ukuran 37 cm sekilas sumi mulai keluar di bagaian pungung depan maupun belakang  ::  . Laporan selesai.  ::

----------


## abiserpong

Grownya bagus sekali om........  :: 
Waktu diambil size berapa ya....

----------


## odil kokoy

> Grownya bagus sekali om........ 
> Waktu diambil size berapa ya....


Wah pastinya lupa tuh pa kayanya sih engga terlalu beda dengan yang lainnya sekitar 20-25 cm   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

pokoknya kalo ikan udah masuk kolamnya pak hasan pasti grownya mantabb   ::

----------


## odil kokoy

> pokoknya kalo ikan udah masuk kolamnya pak hasan pasti grownya mantabb


Walah pa, engga bigitu juga banyak juga yang jadi bonsai pa   ::

----------


## abiserpong

Awal diambil,- 17 cm.    Beni & sumi masih tipis.  
26/05/09 - 23 cm.    Beni & sumi mulai naik, menebal, kiwa mulai tegas.  
9/08/09 - 30 cm.    Shiroji makin bagus, beni & sumi agak ketarik, tetap kurus.

Grow kurang bagus, kalah rakus dengan ikan lainnya....

----------


## abiserpong

Awal diambil, - 16 cm.  sumi masih tipis, orenji rata, shiroji baik.
26/05/09, - 22 cm. Sumi  sedikit naik dan menebal, orenji sudah naik menjadi merah, shiroji bagus.
9/08/09, - 29 cm. Sumi makin naik dan pekat, beni sedikit ketarik, shiroji tetap bagus, tejima tegas.

Grow sama dengan saudaranya, kurang bagus....

----------


## odil kokoy

Pa Abi, TS01 juga sama pa makannya hit and run sama dengan saudaranya, jadi saya siasati dengan memberi makan yang sinking (sasaragi)  ::   ::

----------


## abiserpong

> Pa Abi, TS01 juga sama pa makannya hit and run sama dengan saudaranya, jadi saya siasati dengan memberi makan yang sinking (sasaragi)


Terima kasih atas masukannya om.......  ::  
Biasanya juga saya campur dengan yang sinking tapi dikit...., nanti ta coba banyakin......  ::  
Masalah klasik, kolam sudah over populasi om...... sankenya ga kebagian pakan   ::

----------


## kerogawa

> Awal diambil, - 16 cm.  sumi masih tipis, orenji rata, shiroji baik.
> 26/05/09, - 22 cm. Sumi  sedikit naik dan menebal, orenji sudah naik menjadi merah, shiroji bagus.
> 9/08/09, - 29 cm. Sumi makin naik dan pekat, beni sedikit ketarik, shiroji tetap bagus, tejima tegas.
> 
> Grow sama dengan saudaranya, kurang bagus....


jadi bagus euy.. bener keeping nya nih..

----------


## Soegianto

sumnya pd dorong yah......
bgs euy

----------


## abiserpong

> suminya pd dorong yah......
> bgs euy


Tul om.....  ::   ::  

Foto lainnya silahkan........diposting.

----------


## Soegianto

ayo ayo silahkan posting fotonya  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

Taniguchi sanke ini ada turunan ikan terbang kali yak..,tadi pagi perlu 2 jam nangkepnya..loncat2 teruss..akhirnya tertangkap di darat..salah sendiri dia loncat ke darat..

*Pertumbuhan* 
TS-38 adalah 11cm/4 bulan (2.75cm/bln)
TS-12 adalah 15cm/4 bulan (3.75cm/bln)

----------


## h3ln1k

::   gesitt kayak om robby   ::

----------


## Soegianto

ts 12 nya ???   ::

----------


## asfenv

OM Soegi,..patas akhir Up Load Photo ikannya kapan.....?

thx OM...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> OM Soegi,..patas akhir Up Load Photo ikannya kapan.....?
> 
> thx OM...


*AGENDA*
12/03/09  19/03/09, Sosialisasi Kegiatan
20/03/09  30/03/09, Masa Pemilihan Ikan
23/03/09  09/04/09, Pembayaran Ikan
12/04/09  31/03/09, Pengambilan & Pengiriman Ikan
01/05/09  31/10/09, Masa kegiatan Keeping Contest
01/11/09  07/11/09, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang
08/11/09 	         , Pengumuman Pemenang

Bentar lagi ya...  ::

----------


## Soegianto

bentar lagi tp masih ada waktu  ::

----------


## teguh ws

Saya mesti buru-buru ambil foto juga nih....
Insya Allah habis mudik......posting

----------


## Soegianto

ayo pak teguh postingkan ikan nya

----------


## teguh ws

Pulang dari mudik...langsung ambil foto om.....

Info awal: 1 ekor ikan sangat pemalu, makannya sedikit. So, badan tidak tumbuh seperti harapan, sedangkan satunya lagi makan normal tapi pertumbuhan kalah cepet dibanding 3 ekor mukashi ogon yang super rakus dan 2 ekor beni kumonryu yang herannya, pinter nyerobot pakan....

----------


## Soegianto

di tunggu fotonya pak

----------


## asfenv

Bapak Bapak sekalian,...aku minta maaf,..aku mengundurkan diri dalam keeping kontest ini,.termasuk juga yg Shusui keeping kontest.

aku kena musibah yg sangat berat untuk koi koi ku tercinta,.

begini ceritanya:
sewaktu mau mudik kemedan,..kolam udah aku set semua fungsi dengan Timer baik itu water Pump maupun air rator..(.karena gak ada orang dirumah, semuanya mudik )

dan ternyata adalah satu kabel yg salah aku conecting dan ternyata soket itu adalah soket untuk backwash air kolam total,.dan waktu itu aku memang terburu buru karena  kejar kejaran sama deadline pesawat, dan aku kasih timer selam 12 jam yg seharusnya itu adalah timer salah satu air rator,.dimana disetiap airator ditempatku dikasih timer supaya bekerjanya saling bergantian maksudnya biar buat mesin pompa udara tersebut awet...

dan minggu malem keamrin jam 02:00 aku sampai rumah, aku temukan hal yg sangat menngenaskan,.kolam ku kering dan Koi koi ku tinggal tulang belulang dan banyaknya ditemukan belatung,.hampir 1/8 kolam penuh belatung dan dengan bau yg sangat menyengat,...( seperti memelihara belatung aku..)

aku gak bisa berbuat apa apa,.aku hanya terdiam,.seluruh koi koi ku tewas,..dan termasuk andalanku shusui keeping kontes dan sanke taniguchi keeping kontes,...hampir sekitar 40 ekor semuanya koi ku tewas,..dan salah satunya ada yg suda
h juara keeping kontes showa dainichi keeping kontestnya om dodo,.........hiks...jd males meliara lagi,........  ::  

sekarang kolam aku isi sam air dan kaporit,.untuk ngilangin bau bangkai ikan tersebut,..dan belatung banyak banget dimana mana.............hikss.....


maaf ya rekan rekan,.aku mengundurkan diri untuk acar ini,....hiks....  ::  

sampai sekarang masih suka termenung kalau melihat kolam ku yg berubah jad1 warna coklat dan bau dan banyak belatung,..padahal waktu tarkhir aku tinggalin kolam bening kayak aqua dan ikan cantik cantik,.....hikss...  ::

----------


## mrliauw

Waduh, saya turut prihatin om... Semoga tabah atas musibah ini..

----------


## zieco

> Bapak Bapak sekalian,...aku minta maaf,..aku mengundurkan diri dalam keeping kontest ini,.termasuk juga yg Shusui keeping kontest.
> 
> aku kena musibah yg sangat berat untuk koi koi ku tercinta,.
> 
> begini ceritanya:
> sewaktu mau mudik kemedan,..kolam udah aku set semua fungsi dengan Timer baik itu water Pump maupun air rator..(.karena gak ada orang dirumah, semuanya mudik )
> 
> dan ternyata adalah satu kabel yg salah aku conecting dan ternyata soket itu adalah soket untuk backwash air kolam total,.dan waktu itu aku memang terburu buru karena  kejar kejaran sama deadline pesawat, dan aku kasih timer selam 12 jam yg seharusnya itu adalah timer salah satu air rator,.dimana disetiap airator ditempatku dikasih timer supaya bekerjanya saling bergantian maksudnya biar buat mesin pompa udara tersebut awet...
> 
> ...


Turut berduka Om...
Semoga ngga terlalu larut dalam duka   ::  

Semoga juga dapat ikan yg lebih bagus lagi.

----------


## Soegianto

ikut prihatin pak ................
sy gak bs bicara apa2 nih.........
sabar yah pak

----------


## doddy

turut prihatin om. 
tetap semangat yah

----------


## abiserpong

Turut berduka om........  ::  
Semoga tetap tabah.........takdir berkata lain.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Turut berduka cita atas musibah ini ya om asfenv, semoga tetap tabah dan kuat 
Mudah - mudahan ada jalan untuk mendapatkan kembali kegembiraan menggeluti kegemaran ini

----------


## edwin

turut berduka om asfenv..... nasib memang ditangan Tuhan...
tetap tabah om.... dan jangan patah arang..... tetap semangat om.....patah satu tumbuh seribu...

----------


## Soegianto

Kegiatan ini akan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Oktober 2009
siap2 fotonya.....  ::

----------


## abiserpong

Sip om soegi ......  ::  
Mohon informasi....., juri lainnya siapa ya.....  ::  
1. Soegianto, Fei Koi.
2. ..........
3. ..........

----------


## teguh ws

> Bapak Bapak sekalian,...aku minta maaf,..aku mengundurkan diri dalam keeping kontest ini,.termasuk juga yg Shusui keeping kontest.
> 
> aku kena musibah yg sangat berat untuk koi koi ku tercinta,.
> 
> begini ceritanya:
> sewaktu mau mudik kemedan,..kolam udah aku set semua fungsi dengan Timer baik itu water Pump maupun air rator..(.karena gak ada orang dirumah, semuanya mudik )
> 
> dan ternyata adalah satu kabel yg salah aku conecting dan ternyata soket itu adalah soket untuk backwash air kolam total,.dan waktu itu aku memang terburu buru karena  kejar kejaran sama deadline pesawat, dan aku kasih timer selam 12 jam yg seharusnya itu adalah timer salah satu air rator,.dimana disetiap airator ditempatku dikasih timer supaya bekerjanya saling bergantian maksudnya biar buat mesin pompa udara tersebut awet...
> 
> ...


Ikut prihatin om Asfenv...
Mudah-mudahan ada ganti kegembiraan disaat-saat seperti itu.

----------


## Soegianto

juri masih di konfirm calon taniguchi ,ayi w

----------


## abiserpong

> juri masih di konfirm calon taniguchi ,ayi w


Makasih om......  ::

----------


## abiserpong

*AGENDA*
12/03/09  19/03/09, Sosialisasi Kegiatan
20/03/09  30/03/09, Masa Pemilihan Ikan
23/03/09  09/04/09, Pembayaran Ikan
12/04/09  31/03/09, Pengambilan & Pengiriman Ikan
01/05/09 -31/10/09, Masa kegiatan Keeping Contest
01/11/09  07/11/09, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang
08/11/09 	         , Pengumuman Pemenang

Sudah hampir selesai..........  ::

----------


## abiserpong

*PARTISIPAN*

1.Odil kokoy, TS-01
2.Ajik, TS-02
3.Benhur , TS-03 ( mengundurkan diri, ikan loncat keluar kolam ).
4.TWS, TS-7
5.Dodo, TS-09
6.TWS, TS-10
7. abiserpong, TS-18
8.Effendy , TS-20 ( mengundurkan diri ).
9.Abiserpong, TS-21
10.asfenv, TS-25 ( mengundurkan diri, musibah ).
11.Iwan Setiawan, TS-34 (mengundurkan diri, ikan loncat keluar kolam ).
12.Robby Iwan, TS-38

----------


## Soegianto

tks om abi..........
sdh pd foto blm nich

----------


## chester

Finalnya ntar bertempat dimana Bi? pengen lihat and kongkow2 sama om Taniguchi.

cheers

----------


## abiserpong

> Finalnya ntar bertempat dimana Bi? pengen lihat and kongkow2 sama om Taniguchi.
> 
> cheers


Penilaian lewat foto om.....  ::  
Om Tanighuci, om soegi di Jepun sampai akhir bulan........  ::

----------


## luki

> Finalnya ntar bertempat dimana Bi? pengen lihat and kongkow2 sama om Taniguchi.
> 
> cheers


kalo mau kongkow2 sama taniguchi sih ga usah nunggu taniguchi dateng pak ricky.....
ada murid emas nya di bsd puspita loka.....
kongkow sama yg ini juga sama persis dengan kongkow sama taniguchi.......

----------


## chester

Kongkow sama om Tani justru bukan utk ngomongin ikan Luk, tapi mau nanya cuaca di Jepang saat ini gimana   ::   ::  ?

----------


## Soegianto

pengumuman 
foto paling lambat 7 nov hrs sdh di upload disini kalau lewat maaf tdk akan di ikut sertakan dlm penjurian
terimakasih

----------


## abiserpong

> pengumuman 
> foto paling lambat 7 nov hrs sdh di upload disini kalau lewat maaf tdk akan di ikut sertakan dlm penjurian
> terimakasih


Siap......om   ::  
Foto dulu d...................  ::

----------


## abiserpong

Barusan selesai foto......  ::

----------


## iwan_makassar

kalau ada yang bosan miaranya dan mau ditake over...hubungi saya

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> kalau ada yang bosan miaranya dan mau ditake over...hubungi saya


Sebaiknya tunjuk langsung sekarang om yang mana yang diminati....
Kali - kali aja bersedia dinego...
Biasanya kalau menang harganya... hmmmm   ::

----------


## iwan_makassar

betul juga om zikra
[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> kalau ada yang bosan miaranya dan mau ditake over...hubungi saya


Sebaiknya tunjuk langsung sekarang om yang mana yang diminati....
Kali - kali aja bersedia dinego...
Biasanya kalau menang harganya... hmmmm   :: [/quote:1enjt7r4]

----------


## Robby Iwan

> kalau ada yang bosan miaranya dan mau ditake over...hubungi saya


Sanke saya mau di pindah tangan kan, bila berminat bisa PM

----------


## odil kokoy

Lapor Boss ini TS 01  yang ikutan GO ukuran sekarang 47 Cm, sumi sudah  mulai develope mudah mudahan beberapa bulan kedepan sumi bisa tambah matang   ::  ,  sedangkan hi nya masih agak orenji, shirojinya oke cukup baik  laporan selesai.  ::  



Nambah dikit ini soudaranya TS 43 tidak ikutan GO ukuran 45 cm, sumi lebih matang dari TS 01, sedangkan hi nya masih agak orenji, shirojinya oke cukup baik (numpang narsis dikit he he  mudah mudah bisa dikasi komentar gito  )  ::

----------


## dattairadian

ikan di om odil mantab2 pertumbuhannya...

----------


## Tiny

> ikan di om odil mantab2 pertumbuhannya...



sudah pertumbuhan mantap, qualitynya pun sangat terjaga..
tekhnik keeping yang luar biasa om   ::

----------


## luki

mantab pak hasan odil kokoy.....
canggih nih maintain air nya.....
ikan ikan nya bisa begitu......

----------


## odil kokoy

Thank Bro Datta, Bro Tinny, Bro Luki, jujur saat ini saya lagi kena penyakit males, jarang back wash kolam jarang ngasi makan ikan dll  ::  , jadi mungkin qualitas pemeliharaan tidak sebaik dulu waktu semangat 45 masih ada he  he   he    ::  (koi pada protes kaga yah juragannya ogah-ogahan meliaranya  ::  ) bagaimana cara ngobatinnya yah? he  he   ::

----------


## kerogawa

om odil..
ajarin dong gimana cara keeping nya tiap kali keeping contes pasti ikan nya jadi nya bagus smua..
media filter apa aja om? 
luasan kolam + luasan filter?
pakan?
jadwal pemberian pakan?

mungkin bisa berbagi pngalaman
thanks om..

----------


## odil kokoy

Oom Kerogawa, sekedar info:
Sistem filter saya tidak ada yang istimewa,sama dengan yang kawan-kawan yang lain dengan mengunakan sistem  mekanis dan biologis dan besaran filter saya kurang lebih hanya 20 % dari volume kolam kolam kurang lebih 22 ton 
untuk system mekanis saya mengunakan  vortex dan brush karena vortexnya tidak berfungsi optimal  (kekecilan)
sedangkan sistem biologis saya mengunakan 4 chamber, 2 chamber berisi K1 (kaldes) dengan aierasi kuat, dan 2 chamber berisi crytal bio dengan aerasi ringgan  dilanjutkan ke baki shower 4 tingkat, tingkat 4 berisi bioball, tingkat 3 berisi Bio ball + momotaro bakteri house, dan tingkat 2 berisi crytal bio, tingkat 1 berisi biobal + keramik bio ring.  ::  

Jadwal pemberian makan adalah min 2X - 3X sehari tergantung sempetnya   ::  
pakan yang berikan setiap hari  selang seling 3 hari campuran growth + wheatgerm, 1 hari growth + color food, dan seterusnya juga tergatung dari sikon  

Merek pakan growth :Sugiyama higth growth or saki hikari higth growth + seseragi,  color food : sugiyama, sakai, weathgerm: suyama or sakai.

Problem yang saya hadapi saat ini Crytall bio yang terendam  kadang kadang cloging karena endapannya padat, seingga flow rate dari air tidak sempurna. dan kolam over populasi 40 ekor dari ukuran 35 - 65 cm,  pakan yang diberikan setiap hari kurang lebih 1 kg- 1,5 kg perhari  sehingga air tidak crytal tapi agak keruh (masih oke dasar kolam masih terlihat jealas) meskipun saya yakin qualitas air cukup terjaga karena growth, color (hi, sumi, shiroji masih terjaga).  ::   :: 

Nb, Ikan saya kaga istimewa lho buktinya kita lihat saja rekan-rekan yang lain pasti ada yang lebih OK  ::

----------


## dattairadian

pernah cek parameter sumber air om odil? kayaknya sumber airnya sangat ideal untuk keeping koi... selain juga ditunjang keeping technique om odil...   ::

----------


## odil kokoy

> pernah cek parameter sumber air om odil? kayaknya sumber airnya sangat ideal untuk keeping koi... selain juga ditunjang keeping technique om odil...



Ok boss nanti saya periksa parameter airnya  ::   ::

----------


## abiserpong

17 CM :::::>      23 CM :::::>      30 CM :::::>      36 CM :::::>
   

Sekarang..... 39 CM.

----------


## darren febriano

sumi developmentnya mantap Om Abi. Hebat keepingnya

----------


## abiserpong

16 CM :::::> 22 CM :::::> 29 CM :::::>35 CM :::::>
   

Sekarang ........ 38 CM.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*TS - 02 Before, +/- 15 cm (left) & After 38 cm (Right)*

----------


## rvidella

39cm now ... so proud of this sanke   ::

----------


## teguh ws

Awal TS-07 & TS-10 +/- 15cm


Sekarang TS-07 34cm, TS-10 31cm

----------


## Soegianto

hri ini foto sdh sy sent 
akan di juri oleh
taniguchi,ayi,umeda
sgr di kbrkan..............sabar yah  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*TEBAK KOI*

*PERTANYAAN*
Sambil menunggu keputusan Juri, mari kita mengasah kemampuan apresiasi kita dengan menjawab pertanyaan: _"Menurut Anda, mankah koi dibawah ini yang akan tampil sebagai juara? Sebutkan dengan detil alasannya!"
_
*TS - 01*
 

*TS - 02*


*TS - 07*


*TS - 09*


*TS - 10*


*TS - 18*


*TS - 21*
 

*TS - 38*


*KETENTUAN TEBAK KOI*

1. Setiap anggota forum (termasuk peserta) dapat mengikuti Tebak Koi ini
2. Jawaban diberikan dengan cara memposting kode koi dan alasan mengapa koi itu dipilih
3. Jawaban yang dinilai adalah yang diposting sejak pengumuman TEBAK KOI hingga yang terakhir diposting sebelum postingan keputusan pemenang
4. Hanya ada satu pemenang, yaitu yang tebakannya benar dan alasannya dianggap paling menarik
5. Juri (Secara sepihak saya minta om Datta  ::  ) akan mengumumkan siapa pemenang TEBAK KOI ini
*
HADIAH*

1 buah kaos Majalah KOI-S  ::

----------


## Glenardo

Coba Ah:

Sanke TS 21

Keindahan utama Sanke ini terletak pada penempatan Sumi sehinnga sedikit menonjolkan efek Subo Sumi. Lalu dipandang dari kemampuan mengkeeping yang mampu memunculkan potensi sumi yang ada.
Ketebalan serta Shining Hi nya oks, Shiroji na mulussss
Dipandang dari sisi body, Sanke TS 21 kepala nya panjang dan ada dugaan berpunuk sehingga potensi berkembang di pemilik yang benar masih besar.
Suatu catatan tersendiri, newbie melihat sumi yang menutup pola tak sampai ke ekor.

Kira kira begitulah jawaban atau ramalan yang newbie bisa paparkan.

Wah dipake buat breeding ga nih kalo sudah gede?   ::  

Thanks

----------


## Gom 7rait

Tebak2...
Sanke 21
reason; 
1. growth dan body confprmation the best one
2. sumi almost nearly finish dan shine - jeck black
3. shiroji dan hi bagus dan tebal juga shine
4. pattern cantik dgn sumi placement merata dr shoulder to tail
5. tejima balance dan cantik. 

best keeper - tengkiu

----------


## rvidella

TS - 09: alasan: Ikan saya   ::  
susah payah digedein ... dirawat ... disayangin (awas aja kalo gue gak menang dengan alasan ini ... bukannya Pak Datta yang bilang ikan perlu dikasih sayang?) ... sehingga menjadi ikan yang cantik di mata saya ... dan ikan ini masih jauh dari kesempurnaan ... masih bisa lebih "finish"

1) Bone structure yang kokoh
2) Strong and powerful body shape
3) even tone color of hi ... from top to bottom
4) nice quality sumi 
5) terdaftar sebagai ikan saya   ::

----------


## laukkoi

coba-coba ikutan ah...
Saya pilih TS-18
alasan:
1. Bodi proposional serperti torpedo
2. Pattern menarik dan seimbang
3. Shiroji, hi  & sumi tebal & mantab
4. Paling menarik pertumbuhan sumi yang dari "bayang-bayang" bisa muncul jadi tebal & tegas....mantab !!
5. Overall penampilan ikan cantik sekali.

----------


## este

Ts 21
1. Bodi pas
2. Pattern Pas merahnya seperti pola kohaku dan diselingin sumi hitam yang cantik  ^^
3. Shiroji,sumi cukup bagus mungkin hinya kurang tebel ato efek foto aja nih  
4. Kalo diliat pokonya pas deh ikannya,apalagi kalo di kolam saya     ::

----------


## darren febriano

sanke 9
karena:
-ikan ini mpy struktur body yg plg kokoh, _huge and dense_ dibanding kontestan yg lain. *penting*
-beni yg _deep_, kiwa yg tegas, sumi yg solid serta Tsubo sumi di punggung mkgn muncul.
-kualitas skin yg baik, di atas rata2. Jg shirojinya
-Mungkin bukan yg terbaik saat ini, namun plg potensial _improve_nya di masa depan
*jadi saya pilih**9*

----------


## Soegianto

wah sdh ada jurinya yah???

----------


## boby_icon

pastiii !!! TS - 09

strong body, pola kepala unique

----------


## rvidella

> wah sdh ada jurinya yah???


sudah ada pemenangnya pak?

----------


## darren febriano

> sudah ada pemenangnya pak?


wahh..naluri pemenang neh  ::

----------


## Soegianto

sy blm terima email juri .....tolong sabar yah,,,,,  ::

----------


## ad666

TS 21

untuk orang awam kek saya . .  alasannya simpel
Enak diliyat . . .  ::

----------


## Soegianto

para juri taniguchi,umeda dan pak ayi memutuskan
juara 1 ts21
juara 2 ts01
juara 3 ts38

selamat bvuat para pemenang

----------


## Glenardo

Asik tebakan g bener lagi   ::   Ilmu tangan kosong   ::  

Hidup TS - 21.. Boleh dapat kaos 2 ga Om Sugi?   ::

----------


## rvidella

selamat buat para pemenang

----------


## darren febriano

> selamat buat para pemenang


keep on spirit bro, ikan bagus koq :P  benerannn

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> para juri taniguchi,umeda dan pak ayi memutuskan
> juara 1 ts21
> juara 2 ts01
> juara 3 ts38
> 
> selamat bvuat para pemenang


Selamat buat om Abiserpong, om Odil Kokoy dan om Robby Iwan,
Wah, sekarang urusan GO & KC om Odil punya pesaing nih. seru ... seru...  ::  

Hadiah koi buat om Abi bisa diambil setiap saat di Wijaya kalau bisa sebelum koromo dan goshiki masuk ya om...  ::  
Untuk uang tunai silakan PM no rekeningnya om abi dan om Odil...

Untuk juara ketiga ada masalah nih pak soegi, karena dari awal kita cuma punya hadiah untuk Grand Champion & Reserve Grand Champion   ::  




> *HADIAH*
> *Grand Champion*
> 1. 1 (satu) ekor sanke dari Taniguchi Koi Farm
> 2. Uang Tunai Rp 500,000 dari Majalah KOI-S
> 3. Diskon belanja di Feikoi Centre sebesar Rp 900,000 untuk seluruh barang
> 4. Gratis berlangganan majalah KOI-S sebanyak 12 edisi yang dapat ditransfer ke pihak ketiga
> 
> *Reserve Grand Champion*
> 1. Uang Tunai Rp 300,000 dari Majalah KOI-S
> ...


Untuk berlangganan majalah, berhubung om abi dan om odil sudah jadi anggota.. silakan kalau mau ditransfer ke pihak ketiga.... atau mau dikirim 2 pcs per edisi?  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Untuk pemenang Tebak Koi, yang berhak mendapat 1 buah T-Shirt berikut:

kandidatnya adalah para poster berikut:




> Coba Ah:
> 
> Sanke TS 21
> 
> Keindahan utama Sanke ini terletak pada penempatan Sumi sehinnga sedikit menonjolkan efek Subo Sumi. Lalu dipandang dari kemampuan mengkeeping yang mampu memunculkan potensi sumi yang ada.
> Ketebalan serta Shining Hi nya oks, Shiroji na mulussss
> Dipandang dari sisi body, Sanke TS 21 kepala nya panjang dan ada dugaan berpunuk sehingga potensi berkembang di pemilik yang benar masih besar.
> Suatu catatan tersendiri, newbie melihat sumi yang menutup pola tak sampai ke ekor.
> 
> ...





> Tebak2...
> Sanke 21
> reason; 
> 1. growth dan body confprmation the best one
> 2. sumi almost nearly finish dan shine - jeck black
> 3. shiroji dan hi bagus dan tebal juga shine
> 4. pattern cantik dgn sumi placement merata dr shoulder to tail
> 5. tejima balance dan cantik. 
> 
> best keeper - tengkiu





> Ts 21
> 1. Bodi pas
> 2. Pattern Pas merahnya seperti pola kohaku dan diselingin sumi hitam yang cantik  ^^
> 3. Shiroji,sumi cukup bagus mungkin hinya kurang tebel ato efek foto aja nih  
> 4. Kalo diliat pokonya pas deh ikannya,apalagi kalo di kolam saya





> TS 21
> 
> untuk orang awam kek saya . .  alasannya simpel
> Enak diliyat . . .


Silakan om Datta mencari salah seorang Poster yang menebak benar dengan alasan paling menarik  ::

----------


## luki

> para juri taniguchi,umeda dan pak ayi memutuskan
> juara 1 ts21
> juara 2 ts01
> juara 3 ts38
> 
> selamat buat para pemenang


*Selamat buat Abi, Om odil Kokoy dan Pak Robby......
*
sampai ketemu dan bertarung kembali di GO Taniguchi Selanjut nya......  ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> sampai ketemu dan bertarung kembali di GO Taniguchi Selanjut nya......


selamat buat pemenang ... huhuhu ... saya gak menang ...

Pak Luki, katanya ada GO taniguchi sanke coming yah? hmmmm keturunan matsunosuke?   ::

----------


## abiserpong

> Hadiah koi buat om Abi bisa diambil setiap saat di Wijaya kalau bisa sebelum koromo dan goshiki masuk ya om...


Sip om ajik........ secepatnya diambil, titip 1, 2 hari lagi d, terima kasih..............  ::  
Terima kasih om soegi Feikoi, yang telah menyediakan Sanke-Sanke berkualitas baik.......juga buat rekan-rekan yang telah ikut mendukung Sanke TS 21, ..............  ::

----------


## dattairadian

> Silakan om Datta mencari salah seorang Poster yang menebak benar dengan alasan paling menarik


ini aja deh:



> Coba Ah:
> 
> Sanke TS 21
> 
> Keindahan utama Sanke ini terletak pada penempatan Sumi sehinnga sedikit menonjolkan efek Subo Sumi. Lalu dipandang dari kemampuan mengkeeping yang mampu memunculkan potensi sumi yang ada.
> Ketebalan serta Shining Hi nya oks, Shiroji na mulussss
> Dipandang dari sisi body, Sanke TS 21 kepala nya panjang dan ada dugaan berpunuk sehingga potensi berkembang di pemilik yang benar masih besar.
> Suatu catatan tersendiri, newbie melihat sumi yang menutup pola tak sampai ke ekor.
> 
> ...

----------


## Soegianto

teman2 sy sdh tanya per tilp dengan umedda dan kita konfrens ditilp ndg taniguchi.
penjurian didasarkan foto dengan mengamati body ,pola ,fotogenik dalam arti keserasian antara hitam merah .
memang bisa saja terjadi perbedaan antara foto dg aslinya itu juga dikatakan mereka juri melalui foto tdk selalu pas tp biasanya juga tdk jauh dr realita.

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> 
> Hadiah koi buat om Abi bisa diambil setiap saat di Wijaya kalau bisa sebelum koromo dan goshiki masuk ya om... 
> 
> 
> Sip om ajik........ secepatnya diambil, titip 1, 2 hari lagi d, terima kasih..............  
> Terima kasih om soegi Feikoi, yang telah menyediakan Sanke-Sanke berkualitas baik.......juga buat rekan-rekan yang telah ikut mendukung Sanke TS 21, ..............


oke om jadi kapan2 makan2 nya  ::

----------


## abiserpong

> Originally Posted by abiserpong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> ...


Nanti di Surabaya aja yah om........  ::

----------


## cantonguy

Ikut dong...   ::   ::  




> Nanti di Surabaya aja yah om........

----------


## abiserpong

> Ikut dong...    
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by abiserpong
> 
> Nanti di Surabaya aja yah om........


Monggo om......  ::

----------


## rvidella

ikut jugaaaaaaa

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Sanke Hadiah sudah diambil sama om abiserpong per hari ini  ::  
Juga untuk berlangganan majalah... dialihkan ke customernya....


*Taniguchi Mako Sanke, 46 cm*

----------


## abiserpong

> Sanke Hadiah sudah diambil sama om abiserpong per hari ini  
> Juga untuk berlangganan majalah... dialihkan ke customernya....
> 
> 
> *Taniguchi Mako Sanke, 46 cm*


Yup............  ::  
Sekali lagi terima kasih buat om soegi Feikoi, om ajik, majalah Koi's.........

Pose lainnya

----------

